# World Record predictions in the year 2020?



## That70sShowDude (Oct 20, 2009)

What do you guys think the WR's are going to be in the year 2020?

Cubing will definately be a lot different by then

2x2 - 
3x3 - 
4x4 - 
5x5 - 
6x6 - 
7x7 - 
3x3 BLD - 
4x4 BLD - 
5x5 BLD - 
3x3 OH - 
3x3 fewest moves - 
3x3 w/ feet - 
Megaminx - 
Pyraminx - 
Square 1 - 
Clock - 
Magic - 
Master Magic - 
3x3 multi BLD - 

I just listed the current competition puzzles
List any more if you'd like


----------



## Novriil (Oct 20, 2009)

singles:

2x2 - 0.7x
3x3 - 5.xx
4x4 - 25.xx
5x5 - 50.xx
6x6 - 1:30.xx
7x7 - 2:50.xx
3x3 BLD - 28.xx
3x3 fewest moves - 17 
Pyraminx - 0.7x


----------



## Kickflip1993 (Oct 20, 2009)

how about 2010 instead?

my predictions for 2010^^

2x2 - it will stay the same
3x3 - sub 10 avg of 5
4x4 - sub 40 avg of 5
5x5 - sub 1:10 avg of 5
6x6 - sub 2:10 
7x7 - sub 3:20
3x3 BLD - sub 30
4x4 BLD - sub 6
3x3 OH - sub 12 single / avg stays the same
3x3 fewest moves - stays the same
3x3 w/ feet - sub 35
Megaminx - sub 55 single, sub 1 mean (simon, pasquale and i are already pratising)
Pyraminx - stays the same
Square 1 - sub 10
Clock - stays the same
Magic - sub 0.7
3x3 multi BLD - 20


----------



## Edward (Oct 20, 2009)

umm, 2020 is a bit far. take it one year at a time my friend.


----------



## Crazycubemom (Oct 20, 2009)

My grandchild gonna make a WR  at WC 2021 !


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 20, 2009)

Crazycubemom said:


> My grandchild gonna make a WR  at WC 2021 !



Well if your grandchild has Rama blood he/she definitely will. Just make sure Rama marries a speedy girl cuber and it's all good


----------



## Lucas (Oct 20, 2009)

Edward said:


> umm, 2020 is a bit far. take it one year at a time my friend.



But that 70s show dude wants to know the record 50 years after 1970...


----------



## Crazycubemom (Oct 20, 2009)

and she or he must be cute like Charlie Miss Cooper and style as Rama and not lazy just like her/ his grandma )


----------



## 04mucklowd (Oct 20, 2009)

3x3- 5


----------



## Edmund (Oct 20, 2009)

2x2 -.51, 2.17
3x3- 4.88, 8.67
4x4- 29.14, 35.31
5x5- 58.72, 1:08.55
Magic- .67, .75 (those maybe far too slow)
Blind- 28.11
Multi-bld- 21/21?! (in the 1 hr time)
Square-1 7.17, 11.93

Those aren't all. They all seem pretty crazy but hey! this is giving 10 years of improvement


----------



## Carrot (Oct 20, 2009)

Kickflip1993 said:


> how about 2010 instead?
> 
> my predictions for 2010^^
> 
> ...



I totally disagree ^.^


----------



## PatrickJameson (Oct 20, 2009)

Magic - 0.58 single 0.62 average


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 20, 2009)

PatrickJameson said:


> Magic - 0.58 single 0.62 average


Haha. Their hands would be SO FAST.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Oct 20, 2009)

7x7 - 2:49.17


----------



## Edmund (Oct 20, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> PatrickJameson said:
> 
> 
> > Magic - 0.58 single 0.62 average
> ...



If Patrick keeps cubing (or magic-ing) he could do it!


----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 20, 2009)

Crazycubemom said:


> and she or he must be cute like Charlie Miss Cooper and style as Rama and not lazy just like her/ his grandma )



She or he? Um...?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 20, 2009)

Ron will finally retire from being in charge of the WCA, and István Kocza will take over. So then we'll have the following records:

6x6x6 BLD: 24:35
7x7x7 BLD: 38:26
Megaminx BLD: 15:10


----------



## Paul Wagner (Oct 20, 2009)

3x3: I bet Kim Peek will memorize all optimal solves in a matter of minutes and then show us up.

Avg: 3.xy

Single: 2.xy


----------



## Edmund (Oct 20, 2009)

Here is a good question. What world class cubers will still be cubing?


----------



## Daniel Wu (Oct 21, 2009)

And which horrible cubers (like me) will get to be world class? (Maybe in my dreams... )


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 21, 2009)

Odder said:


> Kickflip1993 said:
> 
> 
> > how about 2010 instead?
> ...


I know... 1-look pyra ftw!!!. Seriously. Only 9 million or so algs, and they wouldn't be too long.


----------



## Kian (Oct 21, 2009)

Am I the only one that was SHOCKED when they realized 2020 is about 10 years away?


----------



## Escher (Oct 21, 2009)

Kian said:


> Am I the only one that was SHOCKED when they realized 2020 is about 10 years away?



I know, the 90s me keeps expecting a flying car to go past my window...


----------



## fanwuq (Oct 21, 2009)

Am I the only one who is shocked that nobody has posted a prediction based on statistical analysis of the results currently available?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 21, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> Am I the only one who is shocked that nobody has posted a prediction based on statistical analysis of the results currently available?


I'm sure brunson's busy. Or Stephan. or someone.


----------



## Edmund (Oct 21, 2009)

Kian said:


> Am I the only one that was SHOCKED when they realized 2020 is about 10 years away?



Too bad were not gonna reach it because the world will end in 2012.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 21, 2009)

Edmund said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > Am I the only one that was SHOCKED when they realized 2020 is about 10 years away?
> ...


I volunteer to have a competition on this date. December 21, 2012, and have a mad cubing-race the entire day.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Oct 21, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> Am I the only one who is shocked that nobody has posted a prediction based on statistical analysis of the results currently available?



Because that would be a horrible way to go about doing this. Eventually the limits will be close to being reached and people will stop breaking the records as fast and by as much as they are now and in the past. Cubing is still extremely young and 10 years is a lot.


----------



## Edmund (Oct 21, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Edmund said:
> 
> 
> > Kian said:
> ...



YES!


----------



## Anthony (Oct 21, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Odder said:
> 
> 
> > Kickflip1993 said:
> ...



Because knowing several million algorithms is obviously the reason that the 2x2 record is so low.


----------



## Lucas (Oct 21, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Edmund said:
> 
> 
> > Kian said:
> ...



In 2012 there will be the record of most cubes solved in one day. Because in 21/12/2012 every person who have solved 2012 cubes the day before, will save himself. So keep practicing... you will need your skills for that day (?).


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 21, 2009)

Anthony said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > Odder said:
> ...



Point taken, but 3 move solves may be a thing of the past if qqref's 2x2 scrambling system is liked by the WCA (which it probably will be, or a variant) and by then we may also have a Pyra scrambler like this.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 21, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > Because knowing several million algorithms is obviously the reason that the 2x2 record is so low.
> ...



Says who? qq just made it and the WCA hasn't even hinted that they are considering it, don't jump to conclusions. And for the record, the world record was not 3 moves.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 21, 2009)

Anthony said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > Anthony said:
> ...


At time of writing my comment, I thought it was. My mistake.


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 21, 2009)

I want to express my firm opinion that the ZB method will transform cubing.
In 2020 many people will have switched to ZB, and start to have consistent sub 9 averages.

But then again, some people thought this back in 2003, as evidenced in the yahoo speedsolving group, but enthusiasm quickly died down.

So, there's a good chance I'm completely wrong.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 21, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> I want to express my firm opinion that the ZB method will transform cubing.
> In 2020 many people will have switched to ZB, and start to have consistent sub 9 averages.
> 
> But then again, some people thought this back in 2003, as evidenced in the yahoo speedsolving group, but enthusiasm quickly died down.
> ...



If you start getting sub 9 averages, I'm sure many more people will start to take ZB seriously.


----------



## Connor (Oct 21, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> I want to express my firm opinion that the ZB method will transform cubing.
> In 2020 many people will have switched to ZB, and start to have consistent sub 9 averages.
> 
> But then again, some people thought this back in 2003, as evidenced in the yahoo speedsolving group, but enthusiasm quickly died down.
> ...



Get the WR average once you know ZB.

Seriously, if you were the first to know full ZB, and got the WR average, I'm sure you would get some followers.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 21, 2009)

Anthony said:


> Cubes=Life said:
> 
> 
> > I want to express my firm opinion that the ZB method will transform cubing.
> ...



I will quit cubing if ZB ever becomes mainstream. I do not like the idea of people learning this many algs. It would take the fun out of cubing for me, knowing that the only way to get as fast as everyone else would be to learn ZB. I have an idea though that if someone learns ZBLL to be used with petrus, that would be fast. Sn3akyPandaMan (probably wrote that wrong) I'm counting on you.

ZB is a nice concept, but for me it is nothing more than an idea. I do not think ZB would make people have sub 9 averages, and Fridrich will probably remain faster, due to less algs, so you get used to the algs. Imagine a ZBLL time attack...


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 21, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > Cubes=Life said:
> ...



YOUR NAME IS ZB FTW

IRONY. WAT.

EDIT: It was I who said Petrus+ZBLL. http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showpost.php?p=245213&postcount=13


----------



## iSpinz (Oct 21, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > Anthony said:
> ...


lol


----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 21, 2009)

iSpinz said:


> Cubes=Life said:
> 
> 
> > ZB_FTW!!! said:
> ...



Haha for irony, and the first "a" isn't in there.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Oct 21, 2009)

Anthony said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > Anthony said:
> ...



Calm down, jeez.

The WCA hasn't hinted about it because it's not time to discuss the regulations. It will be brought up when it is that time of the year and there is a good chance, in my view, that something like this would be implemented.


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 21, 2009)

Minigoings, the first "a"?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 21, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> Minigoings, the first "a"?



In Sn3kyPandaMan. He put an "a" in between "3" and "k".

By the way, good luck with ZBness.


----------



## anythingtwisty (Oct 21, 2009)

I think that a lot of people could potentially use ZB if they feel they are at a "barrier", and unable to consistently get sub-10 after insane amounts of practice. Then, people will want to learn it. And there will also be more crazy people like Chris.


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 21, 2009)

Ohhh, I thought I had a grammatical error somewhere. Haha.
Thanks!


----------



## fanwuq (Oct 21, 2009)

PatrickJameson said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > Am I the only one who is shocked that nobody has posted a prediction based on statistical analysis of the results currently available?
> ...



Who said that the curve that fits the data the best cannot have a horizontal asymptote? 
The rate of the records being broken is slowing down. Records are also being broken by smaller amounts. And I don't have any time to think more about this problem. I'll comeback later. Some sort of approximations is possible using limits and integrals.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 21, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> Ohhh, I thought I had a grammatical error somewhere. Haha.
> Thanks!



Your welcome, I'm feeling awesome today for some reason.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 21, 2009)

ZB is a nice concept, but for me it is nothing more than an idea. I do not think ZB would make people have sub 9 averages, and Fridrich will probably remain faster, due to less algs, so you can get used to the algs, and find finger friendly algs, which wouldn't exist for all ZBLL algs. Imagine a ZBLL time attack...

With Fridrich, you find the best algs, and they come up waaaay more often, so you get the chance to practise them more.





This is what I added onto my previous comment, but no one would've read it, so I'm posting it here.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 21, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> ZB is a nice concept, but for me it is nothing more than an idea. I do not think ZB would make people have sub 9 averages, and Fridrich will probably remain faster, due to less algs, so you can get used to the algs, and find finger friendly algs, which wouldn't exist for all ZBLL algs. Imagine a ZBLL time attack...
> 
> With Fridrich, you find the best algs, and they come up waaaay more often, so you get the chance to practise them more.
> 
> ...



What about Roux with orientation and permutation for the whole cube? Not that many algs (compared to ZB) but could be fast.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 21, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > ZB is a nice concept, but for me it is nothing more than an idea. I do not think ZB would make people have sub 9 averages, and Fridrich will probably remain faster, due to less algs, so you can get used to the algs, and find finger friendly algs, which wouldn't exist for all ZBLL algs. Imagine a ZBLL time attack...
> ...



~coughnochancecough~ It is fast, but I think the people average 12 or so with roux, may have reached the limit to how fast it goes.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 21, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > ZB_FTW!!! said:
> ...



What about those that average 11.53?


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 21, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> What about those that average 11.53?


 maybe.......... ~coughnotcough~


----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 21, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > What about those that average 11.53?
> ...



...of 12... I think his best 5 is 10.44 but not sure.


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 26, 2009)

There will be no World Records in the year 2020, or anything for that matter.

THE APOCALYPSE IS NIGH! 2012 DRAWS EVER CLOSER! REPENT!


----------



## rahulkadukar (Oct 26, 2009)

Kickflip1993 said:


> how about 2010 instead?
> 
> my predictions for 2010^^
> 
> ...



Chris Already has a Sub 5 4x4x4 BLD. Ville has done a 3:26 Unofficial 4x4x4 BLD.


----------



## gyc6001 (Dec 19, 2009)

Lucas said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > Edmund said:
> ...



Lets have the most competitions running on December 21,2012, so that we can see who can break the world record.


----------



## CitricAcid (Dec 19, 2009)

3x3: 5.55 

And, the new WR holder who get's this record will 
use ZZ. I CAN SEE INTO THE FUTURE!!! OOO!!!


----------



## Tomk (Dec 19, 2009)

CitricAcid said:


> 3x3: 5.55
> 
> And, the new WR holder who get's this record will
> use ZZ. I CAN SEE INTO THE FUTURE!!! OOO!!!



I beg to differ, they will use petrus...


----------



## Hadley4000 (Dec 19, 2009)

2x2 - Single the same, sub 2.3 avg.
3x3 - 6.xx single, sub 9 avg.
4x4 - Sub 30 single, sub-38 avg.
5x5 - sub 1 single, sub 1:10 avg.
6x6 - Sub 2 single, sub 2:20 avg.
7x7 - Sub 3:30 single, sub 3:40 avg.
3x3 BLD - 28.xx
4x4 BLD - 3:xx
5x5 BLD - 9:xx
3x3 OH - Sub 12 single, sub 15 avg(Hear that Lofty?)
3x3 fewest moves - 20
3x3 w/ feet - 30.xx
Megaminx - sub 50 single, sub 1 mean
Pyraminx - 1.xx single, sub 3 avg
Square 1 - sub 9 single, sub 12 avg 
Clock - same single, sub-9 avg.
Magic - .65 single, .79 avg
Master Magic - No change
3x3 multi BLD - 20(Mike?)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 19, 2009)

Hadley4000 said:


> 5x5 BLD - 9:xx
> 3x3 multi BLD - 20(Mike?)


Actually, the way things are going now, I seem pretty stuck on multi. I think I'll definitely NEVER hold the world record for multi.

On the other hand, 9:xx seems quite attainable on 5x5x5 BLD for me; even 8:xx doesn't seem impossible. It'll take years, mind you, but it's certainly possible.

I believe 5x5x5 BLD is currently the easiest WR to get in our database. Chris, Ville, and Rafal all actually *average* below the world record, and Ville and Rafal are both such that they need a *really* bad solve to not break the WR (assuming they get successful solves). When Ville was practicing it regularly, he was actually averaging around 9:00!


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 19, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> When Ville was practicing it regularly, he was actually averaging around 9:00!



His V-Cube is in the mail.

Also: (3:26:23 AM) Hai: I want try 20-25cubes

yeah...


----------



## Olivér Perge (Dec 19, 2009)

Hadley4000 said:


> Clock -* same single*, *sub-9 avg*.
> 
> Master Magic - *No change*



What? First of all: the clock average is already sub-9, it's 8.60. Second: i would be shocked if the single WR wouldn't be broken by the end of 2010. 

Third: i agree that the master magic single (1.72) seems impossible right now, and top cubers can barely do that at home, but the average is quite possible.

In my opinion. 

Anyway more or less i agree with your list if they were predictions for the year 2012-2013, however these sub-x things are tricky:

For example: 2x2 avg: sub-2.30. It means it can be 2.29 or 1.80 either. 


For your information: in 2008 26/29 WR were broken, in 2009 it's 26/33 at the moment.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Dec 19, 2009)

Hadley4000 said:


> 2x2 - Single the same, sub 2.3 avg.
> 3x3 - 6.xx single, sub 9 avg.
> 4x4 - Sub 30 single, sub-38 avg.
> 5x5 - sub 1 single, sub 1:10 avg.
> ...



These are quite unambitious WR predictions for 10 years from now... especially clock and MM, which, if the WRs don't change at all, would satisfy your prediction.


----------



## Novriil (Dec 19, 2009)

Hadley4000 said:


> 2x2 - Single the same, sub 2.3 avg.
> 3x3 - 6.xx single, sub 9 avg.
> 4x4 - Sub 30 single, sub-38 avg.
> 5x5 - sub 1 single, sub 1:10 avg.
> ...



My guess.. everything that he said but better..
and 2x2 will be a new single...

It's a VERY long time.. so sub-7 average for 3x3 is the least I can guess.


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 19, 2009)

Olivér Perge said:


> Hadley4000 said:
> 
> 
> > Clock -* same single*, *sub-9 avg*.
> ...



Me too >_>

Sub-7 average and sub-6 single would be better estimates, although perhaps not for 2020, since those are my goals for the end of this year.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Dec 19, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> Sub-7 average and sub-6 single would be better estimates, although perhaps not for 2020, since those are my goals for the end of this year.



I'm with you, buddy!


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Dec 19, 2009)

In 2020 I will hold the WR for 4x4 single(13.37) and average(sub 20)


----------



## Parity (Dec 19, 2009)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> Hadley4000 said:
> 
> 
> > 2x2 - Single the same, sub 2.3 avg.
> ...



Faz will be getting the 3x3x3 times in his next comp.


----------



## KwS Pall (Dec 19, 2009)

2x2 single ~ 0.6 (I did 0.72 with 4 moves solution at home)
avg sub 2
4x4 single sub 25
average sub 37
5x5 single sub 55
average sub 1:05
6x6 single sub 1:40
average sub 2:10
7x7 single sub 3
average sub 3:20
pyraminx single sub 1
average sub 3
square-1 single sub 7 (Grzegorz Prusak DNFed 6.xx)
average sub 11
megaminx single sub 45
average sub 58
BLD is discussive. If someone has olympic memo he can do even 30 cubes in an hour and 4x4 bld sub 2 ^^


----------



## Olivér Perge (Dec 19, 2009)

Parity said:


> Faz will be getting the 3x3x3 times in his next comp.



1. Who asked this?

2. How is that on topic?

3. How about saying: "I think...", "in my opinion..", "I hope..." or anything like that instead of saying that it is 100% sure.

4. It's not helping him getting the WR, actually it makes his job harder, he said so.

5. What if he won't? Will you admit that you were wrong? Will you and all the others stop posting this?


Sorry if it sounds rude, I'm kind of new to this forum but every other topic I ran into is about fazrulz1. I'm not saying he is bad, he has a potential but please wait until he is getting better *OFFICIALLY*! He is not the best cuber in the world, not even in 3x3. Wait until he is becoming the best. 

You can be happy for others but the meantime respect the other cubers (the actual record holders), please.

Thanks!

Feel free to comment, that is my opinion...


----------



## Toad (Dec 19, 2009)

Olivér Perge said:


> Parity said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...


----------



## Olivér Perge (Dec 19, 2009)

randomtoad said:


> Like Oliver Perge for example...



You didn't get my point. I was talking about 3x3x3, so the record holders are Erik and Tomasz.


----------



## KwS Pall (Dec 19, 2009)

randomtoad said:


> Olivér Perge said:
> 
> 
> > Parity said:
> ...


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 19, 2009)

____single____average 

2x2 - 0.8x____2.0x
3x3 - 6.0x____8.6x (with a method faster than fridrich, possibly ZB)
4x4 - 33.xx___38.xx
5x5 - 59.xx___1:05.xx
6x6 - 2:00.xx_2:15.xx
7x7 - 3:20.xx_3:35.xx
3x3 BLD - 29.xx
4x4 BLD - 3:5x.xx
5x5 BLD - 8:xx.xx
3x3 OH - 10.8x___15.2x
3x3 fewest moves - 18
3x3 w/ feet - 31.3x__38.xx
Megaminx - 50.xx__55.xx
Pyraminx - 1.6x__3.1x
Square 1 - 7.xx__10.xx
Clock - 5.2x__no change
Magic - 0.67__0.75
Master Magic - no change__no change
3x3 multi BLD - 20/20


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 19, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > When Ville was practicing it regularly, he was actually averaging around 9:00!
> ...



Oh wow.

Although I doubt it will really make that big of a difference with 5x5x5 BLD. But it might shave 30 seconds off.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 19, 2009)

CitricAcid said:


> And, the new WR holder who get's this record will
> use ZZ.



I think that this will eventually be the case.



Olivér Perge said:


> 3. How about saying: "*I* think...", "in my opinion..", "*I* hope..." or anything like that instead of saying that it is 100% sure.



Or you could just use proper grammer.


----------



## Owen (Dec 19, 2009)

I will get a new magic world record.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 19, 2009)

In *2012*, as the 6x6x6 world record of 6.66 is being made by Erik at The Hague Open 2012, which six cubers will organize (who will sing Number of The Beast), the world will end at 6:06.66 PM. There is no question about this.



Spoiler



wut


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 19, 2009)

nlCuber22 said:


> In *2012*, as the 6x6x6 world record of 6.66 is being made by Erik at The Hague Open 2012, which six cubers will organize (who will sing Number of The Beast), the world will end at 6:06.66 PM. There is no question about this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Six, six six. The Number of The Beast!!! Six, six six. The one for you and me."


----------



## rowehessler (Dec 19, 2009)

Hadley4000 said:


> 2x2 - Single the same, sub 2.3 avg.
> 3x3 - 6.xx single, sub 9 avg.
> 4x4 - Sub 30 single, sub-38 avg.
> 5x5 - sub 1 single, sub 1:10 avg.
> ...



the 2x2 single will DEFINITELY be beaten dude


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 19, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > Mike Hughey said:
> ...



I think you're underestimating how bad his ES was. He feels confident that sub6 is possible with a bit of practice.


----------



## joey (Dec 19, 2009)

Ville's cubes are/were ALL awful 

I gave him a 2x2 + 3x3, and he used my 4x4 and 5x5 for competition!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 19, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> I think you're underestimating how bad his ES was. He feels confident that sub6 is possible with a bit of practice.


Really? My ES wasn't bad at all. I would think for an ES to be that much worse, it would be on the verge of falling apart. But okay.

And somehow, I am not surprised that sub-6 is possible for Ville with a good cube, so I'll take your word for it.


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 19, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> I would think for an ES to be that much worse, it would be on the verge of falling apart.



Err yeah, I think that's actually a pretty accurate description -- it completely shattered a week or two after his sub-8. 

In any case, we are bound to see something incredible now that THEmazing Ville Seppanen is cubing again.


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 19, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> I think you're underestimating how bad his ES was. He feels confident that sub6 is possible with a bit of practice.



Not that I'm disbelieving, I'm just trying to understand what this would take as a feat of crazy awesomeness.

I wanted to make an estimation of how fast each step would be in order to achieve sub-6 5x5x5 BLD. I am estimating that cube memorization follows a power function distribution y=a*x^b where x is the size of the cube, and y is the memorization time in seconds. I have seen some other estimates about big cube solving where people suggest it follows a power distribution, so for the purposes of this rough estimation I will follow the same trend. Of course this introduces a huge potential for error in my estimation if this is incorrect. Again, treat this as a first stab at finding an estimate for Ville's break downs.

I know that at his best Ville can memorize the 3x3x3 in around 9 seconds. Again this is an estimation, and in actuality is probably actually even faster than this. Also I have heard that Ville can memorize the 4x4x4 in 45 seconds, so I used these data points to fit the power model.

Using these two points, and fitting a power model to it, I got:
y = 0.0193 * x^5.5945
Where x is the size of the cube (x=3 for 3x3x3, x=4 for 4x4x4) and y is the time taken to memorize the cube in seconds.

So I estimate that Ville could memorize the 5x5x5 cube in:
y = 0.0193 * 5^5.5945 = 157.14 = 2 minutes 37 seconds, or about 2:30 on a good run.

Assuming a sub-6 solve, this would mean a solving time of about 3:20 ish. Using BH it takes on average 369 turns to solve a 5x5x5 cube, and I would argue that this is pretty near move optimal for a big cube to do so for most BLD methods. So for Daniel and I to match this solving speed we would need to not only memo at Ville speed, but solve turning at a sustained 2.35 turns per second. I currently average about 1 turn per second sustained factoring in recall delays.

Ville, if sub-6 is truly possible you are not only my hero and my idol, but you are truly a BLD deity.

--edit--
This power function model is not a good fit for the simple reason that it predicts 0.93 second to memorize a 2x2x2. I'm sure a speed BLD memo might take about 1-2 seconds on some lucky solves, but this is meant to calculate an average memorization time. I'll try to look into this a bit more to see if any data or results already exist from the memory sports community.

--edit#2--
After talking with Mike I think a power function model might not be the best idea, and I also think that my power model is flawed for a couple of reasons. I'm interested to look into this still, and hopefully something neat will turn up.

Chris


----------



## Faz (Dec 20, 2009)

Olivér Perge said:


> Parity said:
> 
> 
> > Faz will be getting the 3x3x3 times in his next comp.
> ...



What Oliver (sorry no acute) said... Please guys shut up. It is getting very, very annoying.


----------



## michaellahti (Dec 20, 2009)

Tony Fisher finaly decides to start speedcubing when he's 90-he gets a 3.66 his first comp.


----------



## ElderKingpin (Dec 20, 2009)

in 11 years people might not be speedcubing anymore. because its a possibility.
and in 11 years there will probably a super cube out


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 20, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> What Oliver (sorry no acute) said... Please guys shut up. It is getting very, very annoying.



Copy and paste.
Oliv*é*r.


----------



## KwS Pall (Dec 20, 2009)

everyone will be solving supercubes.


----------



## moogra (Dec 20, 2009)

nlCuber22 said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > What Oliver (sorry no acute) said... Please guys shut up. It is getting very, very annoying.
> ...



Or use alt-130.
Ok for 2010, not 2020

2x2 - 0.8
3x3 - 6.xy
4x4 - 30.xy
5x5 - 1:00.xy
6x6 - no idea
7x7 - no idea
3x3 BLD - sub-30
4x4 BLD - same
5x5 BLD - same
3x3 OH - 12 sec
3x3 fewest moves - same
3x3 w/ feet - no idea
Magic - 0.69
Master Magic - same


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 20, 2009)

moogra said:


> 4x4 BLD - same
> 5x5 BLD - same



LMAO! Hopefully those won't even last through January.


----------



## Dene (Dec 21, 2009)

I predict Woneykins will have sub4 clock avg. I am not trolling.


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 21, 2009)

Hmmm, 2020:
3x3x3= 5.xy
3x3x3 BLD= 27.xy
3x3x3 OH= 9.xy
3x3x3 feet= 29.xy

don't know much bout other puzzles oh wait
2x2x2=0.72


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 21, 2009)

2010:

2x2: Hard to tell, but if Rowe gets ANOTHER ridiculous solve like his RIDICULOUS 1.03, then he could get as low as 0.85.

3x3: Heh, the record may stand. If not, 6.91 +/- 0.05.

4x4: Can't honestly tell.

5x5: Sub-1. Someone HAS to do it. Let it be Cohen.

3BLD: Haiyan will get a sub-30, and if not, 2011.

3OH: Sub-13. Someone has to do it sooner or later.

FMC: Let it stand. Who in the name of "Houston, we have a cheesecake" is going to pull off a 21?

3 feet: ...Lolwut. I honestly can't see this going much further.

Megaminx: 54.xy by Erik.

Pyraminx: Let it stand.

Sq-1: Let it stand.

Clock: LET IT BE WONER!

6x6 and 7x7: Michal will break his own records.

Magic and Master Magic: Ryan Jew. LET HIM PREVAIL! Loljk. Doubt it will happen. Let them stand.

4BLD: Sub-4 by Hardwick.

5BLD: Sub-14:30 by Hardwick.

3MBLD: Can't tell.


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Jan 21, 2013)

OMG, looking at some of these predictions is amazing.


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jan 22, 2013)

2020 Predictions:

Clock will be replaced by Skewb.. And 8x8 and 6x6 BLD will also join....

2x2 Single - 0.41
2x2 Average - 0.96
3x3 Single - 3.76
3x3 Average - 5.20
4x4 Single - 17.24
4x4 Average - 22.38
5x5 Single - 35.67
5x5 Average - 39.82
6x6 Single - 59.71
6x6 Average - 1:09.24
7x7 Single - 1:56.64
7x7 Average - 2:08.72
8x8 Single - 3:10.27
8x8 Average - 3:19.70
3x3 BLD - 14.84
4x4 BLD - 1:18.77
5x5 BLD - 4:10.69
6x6 BLD - 7:33.59
OH Single - 7.02
OH Average - 8.86
FMC - 17
Feet Single - 16.68
Feet Average - 23.69
Megaminx Single - 25.48
Megaminx Average - 28.92
Pyraminx Single - 0.86
Pyraminx Average - 1.84
Square-1 Single - 6.02
Square-1 Average - 7.14
Skewb Single - 0.85
Skewb Average - 1.46
3x3 MBLD - 56/56, 59:46

And all records will be held by people who we don't know of today.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 23, 2013)

oyay more list of random number threads

whatever.

event: single/avg
2x2: not recorded anymore/1.2
3x3: 3.5/5.2
4x4: 16/20
5x5: 35/42
6x6: 1:20/1:30
7x7: 2:00/2:15
OH: 5.3/7.3
BLD: 15
4BLD: 1:30
5BLD: 3:45
FMC: 16
Feet: 16/21
Megaminx: 25/32
Pyraminx: not recorded anymore/1.5
Square 1: 2 if there's no scramble filtering/6
Clock: 3/4
MBLD: 55/55


----------



## mark49152 (Jan 24, 2013)

2020: plastic cubes will have been replaced by holograms with haptic feedback. Instantaneous scrambles, no friction, no pops or lock-ups, no need for Brest's reconstructions...


----------



## WBCube (Jan 24, 2013)

We better be using the thousandths mark by 2020


----------



## Ross The Boss (Jan 25, 2013)

there will be no need for psychical cubes in 2020. all comps will be held online using cube simulators.


----------



## uniacto (Jan 26, 2013)

Ross The Boss said:


> there will be no need for psychical cubes in 2020. all comps will be held online using cube simulators.



there won't be any fun in that though D:


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 26, 2013)

uniacto said:


> there won't be any fun in that though D:



lies


----------



## PoHos1 (Jan 26, 2013)

2x2 -sub1 
3x3 -4.xx
4x4 -22.xx
5x5 -sub50 
6x6 -sub1:30
7x7 -sub2:30
3x3 BLD -sub20
4x4 BLD -...
5x5 BLD -..
3x3 OH -sub8
3x3 fewest moves -
3x3 w/ feet -sub25 
Megaminx -sub40
Pyraminx -
Square 1 -
Clock -
Magic -
Master Magic -


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 27, 2013)

PoHos1 said:


> 2x2 -sub1
> 3x3 -4.xx
> 4x4 -22.xx
> 5x5 -sub50
> ...



7 years is quite a while away, so those will almost certainly be beaten

2x2 - wr is already sub1
3x3 - not very far off already. and 5bld has official 3x3 tomorrow LOL!
4x4 - pretty close
5x5 - been done unofficially
bld - done unofficially
OH - UWR is 6.95 i think
feet - sub 20s have been done already
megaminx - sub 40 has been done


----------



## IanTheCuber (Feb 1, 2013)

2x2-No change
3x3-No change
4x4-25.xx
5x5-47.xx
6x6-1:30.xx
7x7-2:50.xx


----------



## AlexByard (Feb 1, 2013)

I am pretty sure their is someone who we know of right now that is capable of 41/41in under an hour.


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 1, 2013)

AlexByard said:


> I am pretty sure their is someone who we know of right now that is capable of 41/41in under an hour.



IS IT MASKOW?


----------



## Rubiksfreak (Feb 3, 2013)

I think its funny how most peoples predictions for 2020 world records have already been broken and its only 2013


----------



## googlebleh (Feb 3, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> 2x2 - wr is already sub1



sub-0 then.

Hmm...I think it could be beaten once more with another 4-mover that's more finger-tricky, But since 4-moves is the minimum scramble, I think we'll reach the end of 2x2x2 WRs fairly soon.


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 3, 2013)

googlebleh said:


> sub-0 then.
> 
> Hmm...I think it could be beaten once more with another 4-mover that's more finger-tricky, *But since 4-moves is the minimum scramble*, I think we'll reach the end of 2x2x2 WRs fairly soon.



orly


----------



## applemobile (Feb 4, 2013)

I had a dream that the next 3x3 wr was a +2.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Feb 19, 2013)

One second on all puzzles.


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Feb 19, 2013)

At the rate people are going at I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## Mr Cubism (Mar 26, 2015)

That70sShowDude said:


> What do you guys think the WR's are going to be in the year 2020?
> 
> Cubing will definately be a lot different by then
> 
> ...



Dec 2020:

3x3 - 4.22 - 5.97 
4x4 - 19.54 - 23.44
5x5 - 44.88 - 51.86
6x6 - 1.38.22 - 1.47.79
7x7 - 2.24.32 - 2.43.13
3x3 BLD - 18.66 - 22.15
3x3 OH - 7.08 - 10.84
3x3 fewest moves - 19
Megaminx - 35.83 - 39.97 
3x3 multi BLD - 58/60 feel no pressure Maskow


----------



## Mr Cubism (Mar 27, 2015)

CitricAcid said:


> 3x3: 5.55



So far so good……..


----------



## DuffyEdge (Mar 27, 2015)

ben1996123 said:


> ____single____average
> 
> 2x2 - 0.8x____2.0x
> 3x3 - 6.0x____8.6x (with a method faster than fridrich, possibly ZB)
> ...


Wow Ben, you were right!


----------



## Thatoneguy2 (Mar 27, 2015)

My completely random guesses:
2x2 - .62 - 1.48
3x3 - 4.52 - 6.05 
4x4 - 20.90 - 24.44
5x5 - 46.77 - 50.97
6x6 - 1.38.31 - 1.45.86
7x7 - 2.26.55 - 2.41.46
3x3 BLD - 18.88 - 21.58
4x4 BLD - 1:49.36
5x5 BLD - 4:48.95
3x3 OH - 7.33 - 10.44
3x3 fewest moves - 19 - 24.33
Megaminx - 34.28 - 39.66
3x3 w/ feet - 23.11 - 26.97
Pyraminx - 1.22 - 2.10
Square 1 - 6.25 - 9.98
Clock - 4.86 - 5.63
3x3 multi BLD - 49/50

I'm hoping I get one right. 

And the people on the front page were a bit off lol. A lot seemed to under predict, but I think that we are getting fairly close to as fast as we can get on some events.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 27, 2015)

2x2: .39 1.35
3x3: 3.78 5.24
4x4: 18.21 23.76
5x5: 43.89 48.12
6x6: 1:27.90 1:39.43
7x7 2:19.72 2:32.01
OH: 7.66 9.99
Pyra: 1.21 2.38
Skewb: .85 2.76
Megaminx: 39.18 44.27
3BLD: 16.92 22.58
4BLD: 1:53.44
5BLD: 4:39.21
MBLD: 59/60

See you guys in 5 years  also reading the first few posts of this thread were funny haha. Hopefully this will be more accurate.


----------



## Ranzha (Mar 27, 2015)

Lol people predicting magic WRs
Little did they know


----------



## MadaraMangekyou (Mar 27, 2015)

I saw some of the first post, and the actual reality is over the predictions
in my opinion, in theory, is posible that the 3x3x3 WR single, could be less than 4 seconds, is just about, number of turns for to solve it, and turning speed... if is a lucky solve, with oll o pll skip, it maybe took only 45 moves for the cube to be solved, so, if somebody is able to do regularly more than 11 turns per seconds, in that lucky solve would be the next WR... maybe we will see it in the world championship...


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 27, 2015)

MadaraMangekyou said:


> I saw some of the first post, and the actual reality is over the predictions
> in my opinion, in theory, is posible that the 3x3x3 WR single, could be less than 4 seconds, is just about, number of turns for to solve it, and turning speed... if is a lucky solve, with oll o pll skip, it maybe took only 45 moves for the cube to be solved, so, if somebody is able to do regularly more than 11 turns per seconds, in that lucky solve would be the next WR... maybe we will see it in the world championship...


Yup. The UWR is already sub 4. It's just a matter of time before sub 5 and then sub 4.


----------



## TDM (Mar 27, 2015)

2x2 - 0.35 / 1.35
3x3 - 3.57 / 5.48
4x4 - 15.53 / 19.82
5x5 - 38.67 / 43.29
6x6 - 1:20.xx / 1:36.xx
3x3 BLD - 14.xx
4x4 BLD - 1:4x.xx
5x5 BLD - 3:xx.xx
3x3 OH - 5.55 / 7.53
3x3 fewest moves - 16
3x3 w/ feet - won't be an event, but 21.197 / 25.30
Megaminx - 33.00 / 38.93
Pyraminx - 0.96 / 1.96
Square-1 - 5.56 / 8.31
Clock - 4.58 / 5.46
Skewb - 1.38 / 2.33, Sarah's advanced/KK/whatever method people use now isn't used by the best Skewbers
3x3 multi BLD - 60/60, then Maskow quits. 3 others reach sup-30 points, but nobody comes close to the WR


----------



## Randomno (Mar 27, 2015)

TDM said:


> 3x3 BLD - 14.xx
> 3x3 multi BLD - 60/60, then Maskow quits. 3 others reach sup-30 points, but nobody comes close to the WR



I doubt both of these will happen. Unless it's Maskow getting a 14 single and beating everyone by far, I think MBLD will also be considerably faster and 35-45 points will be like 20-30 points is currently.


----------



## FailCuber (Mar 27, 2015)

Randomno said:


> I doubt both of these will happen. Unless it's Maskow getting a 14 single and beating everyone by far, I think MBLD will also be considerably faster and 35-45 points will be like 20-30 points is currently.


Wut? Seriously? Do you know how MBLD system works?


----------



## Randomno (Mar 27, 2015)

FailCuber said:


> Wut? Seriously? Do you know how MBLD system works?



Somewhat, and being faster at 3BLD will obviously make you better at MBLD.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Mar 27, 2015)

TDM said:


> 6x6 - 1:20.xx



aiming high! Hopefully I'll be the one to fulfil that prediction!


----------



## FailCuber (Mar 28, 2015)

Randomno said:


> Somewhat, and being faster at 3BLD will obviously make you better at MBLD.



So you're saying the smaller the point is the better the time is? Have you checked WCA rankings?


----------



## Randomno (Mar 28, 2015)

FailCuber said:


> So you're saying the smaller the point is the better the time is? Have you checked WCA rankings?



Where did I say or imply that?


----------



## ChickenWrap (Mar 28, 2015)

FailCuber said:


> So you're saying the smaller the point is the better the time is? Have you checked WCA rankings?



He was saying that 35-45 points will be the same as how "common" or relatively unimpressive 20-30 points is currently


----------



## Altha (Mar 28, 2015)

2x2 - 0.69 ^-^ (come at me)/ 1.39
3x3 - 4.45 / 5.89
4x4 - 19.12 / 22.17
5x5 - 45.59 / 48.96
6x6 - 1:35.65 / 1:47.28
3x3 BLD - 18.34
4x4 BLD - 1:48.29
5x5 BLD - 4:48.28
3x3 OH - 7.53 / 10.12
3x3 fewest moves - 19
3x3 w/ feet - idk
Megaminx - 33.26 / 38.17
Pyraminx - 1.24 / 2.25
Square-1 - 5.65 / 8.41
Clock - 4.78 / 5.53
Skewb - 1.47 / 2.51
3x3 multi BLD - *58/60*

Nov 8 2017 EDIT: Revisited this post around 2 and a half years later, all the bolded stuff are predictions that are still sub today's wrs and the bolded and underlined stuff are tied with today's wrs. Was probably a nub when I made this cos I left out random stuff here and there. It's insane seeing how ridiculously fast people and hardware is improving. The only prediction I've made so far that's still kinda far off being beaten is MBLD but there's still a little over 2 years to go  (I'm watching you zeshaan)

June 8 2018 EDIT: Went from 11 bolded times to just 3 since the last edit.

August 3 2019 EDIT: Down to just MBLD, 5 months to go :O


----------



## CyanSandwich (Mar 28, 2015)

Cool, a chance to make less ridiculous predictions than my 2024 ones.

2x2: 0.60/1.32
3x3: 4.36/5.98
4x4: 19.97/23.86
5x5: 43.01/48.66
6x6: 1:30.50/1:39.69
7x7: 2:20.85/2:28.03
3BLD: 17.96/22.40
4BLD: 1:49.70/2:01.23 (4BLD and 5BLD means might be ranked some day)
5BLD: 4:28.67/4:58.76
MBLD: 51 points (bonus: 53/55 in 58:47)
OH: 6.99/9.02
WF: 21.11/25.33
Pyra: 1.12/1.89
Mega: 34.64/40.90
Skewb: 1.15/1.83
Sq-1: 5.95/9.53
Clock: 4.31/5.19
FMC: 19/22.00


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 28, 2015)

CitricAcid said:


> 3x3: 5.55
> 
> And, the new WR holder who get's this record will
> use ZZ. I CAN SEE INTO THE FUTURE!!! OOO!!!



haha wut


----------



## JemFish (Mar 28, 2015)

In the year 2020 I will hold all the blindfolded records except MBLD...



Spoiler: SPOILER



...hopefully.


----------



## PJKCuber (Mar 28, 2015)

Won't cubing be dead by 2020?


----------



## obelisk477 (Mar 28, 2015)

PJKCuber said:


> Won't cubing be dead by 2020?



Now thats the real prediction


----------



## Isaac Lai (Mar 28, 2015)

Actually skewb might come to be just slightly slower than 2x2.


----------



## JemFish (Mar 28, 2015)

PJKCuber said:


> Won't cubing be dead by 2020?



No, of course not; Faz is immortal.


----------



## PJKCuber (Mar 28, 2015)

JemFish said:


> No, of course not; Faz is immortal.



Nope, he is human.


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Mar 28, 2015)

2x2: 0.69/1.2x
3x3: 4.00/5.50
4x4: 19.00/22.00
5x5: 45.00/48.00
6x6: 1:30/1:36
7x7: 2:15/2:24
3BLD: 16.00/18.00
4BLD: 1:35
5BLD: 4:00
MBLD: 60 points

Everyone predicted less improvement than actually happened when this thread started, so I'm hoping not to make that mistake. I can't fathom solving this fast, but it wouldn't shock me to see it happen anyway.


----------



## Myachii (Mar 28, 2015)

Here's a better question:
Who will be the first person (official or unofficial) to break the sub-20 barrier on 4x4?


----------



## FJT97 (Mar 28, 2015)

Sebastian Weyer rather than Feliks i think.


----------



## Randomno (Mar 28, 2015)

7x7: 2:00/2:15


----------



## Berd (Mar 28, 2015)

Myachii said:


> Here's a better question:
> Who will be the first person (official or unofficial) to break the sub-20 barrier on 4x4?


That kid who got the 23 second that was a plus two - Asr holder?


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Mar 28, 2015)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> 2x2: 0.69/1.2x
> 3x3: 4.00/5.50
> 4x4: 19.00/22.00
> 5x5: 45.00/48.00
> ...



dude you realise most of these aren't even UWR right?


----------



## Randomno (Mar 28, 2015)

Antonie faz fan said:


> dude you realise most of these aren't even UWR right?



You realise a few years ago no one even had a sub 50 5x5 single unofficially?


----------



## Yarco (Mar 28, 2015)

My conservative estimates...

2x2 - Sub-0.5

3x3 - Sub-4

4x4 - Sub-15

Skewb - Sub-0.5

Pyraminx - Sub-0.5

Obviously some of these would require luck, but a lot of lucky solves can happen in the next 5 years.


----------



## nalralz (Mar 28, 2015)

I bet the 3x3 average will be 5.62 and the single will be 4.16 seconds.


----------



## Coolster01 (Mar 28, 2015)

Yarco said:


> My conservative estimates...
> 
> 2x2 - Sub-0.5
> 
> ...



Uhhhhhhh... Unless WCA changes the 7 move limits for pyraminx and skewb, those pyraminx and skewb predictions are guaranteed to not happen. 3 moves on skewb takes about .5 at best.

And 4x4 isn't happening either, until maybe 2030.


----------



## Randomno (Mar 28, 2015)

Coolster01 said:


> Uhhhhhhh... Unless WCA changes the 7 move limits for pyraminx and skewb, those pyraminx and skewb predictions are guaranteed to not happen. 3 moves on skewb takes about .5 at best.



Depends on the moves, considering U perm UWRs are 8 moves and 0.6x.


----------



## Coolster01 (Mar 28, 2015)

Randomno said:


> Depends on the moves, considering U perm UWRs are 8 moves and 0.6x.



(Actually I have .58), but these are all timed without pickup and proper timer stopping, which takes roughly .30 seconds. Maybe .07 seconds less (.58/8 moves = .07ish per turn) for 7 moves, so .58+ .30 - .07 means about .81 would be the approximate fastest 7 moves with proper pickup now. That is not going to go down to .4x. I don't think I can even do a sledgehammer with pickup in under .50, even though it is just 4 moves and can be done in .13ish without pickup.


----------



## natezach728 (Mar 28, 2015)

Yarco said:


> My conservative estimates...
> 
> 2x2 - Sub-0.5
> 
> ...


Yeah okay. I can see 2x2 happening, possibly 3x3, but maybe not everything else.


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Mar 28, 2015)

Myachii said:


> Here's a better question:
> Who will be the first person (official or unofficial) to break the sub-20 barrier on 4x4?



Yoshi!


----------



## cashis (Mar 29, 2015)

.69/1.25 -2x2
4.87/5.98 -3x3
18.47/21.34 -4x4
47.43/51.97 -5x5
sub- 10 avg on sq1 
& that's all I pay attention to


----------



## Isaac Lai (Mar 29, 2015)

Seung-hyuk Nahm for 4x4 sub-20


----------



## Genesis (Mar 29, 2015)

Just guesses
2x2 - 0.5/sub1
3x3 - 3.xy/4.8z
4x4 - 17.xy/sub20
5x5 - 34.xy/42.z
6x6 - 1:20/1:40
7x7 - Sub2/2:10
3x3 BLD - 8.9x/11.yz
4x4 BLD - 50.xy
5x5 BLD - 2:10
3x3 OH - 5.xy/7.yz
3x3 fewest moves - 15/18
3x3 w/ feet - 14/18/Removed as an event
Skewb - 0.8x/1.9yz
Megaminx - 29.xy/32.yz
Pyraminx - 0.8/1.2
Square 1 - 4.xy/6.yz
Clock - 3.8/4.8
3x3 multi BLD - 111/111


----------



## Coolster01 (Mar 29, 2015)

Some predictions:
2x2 - .46/1.28
3x3 - 3.65/5.76
4x4 - 18.32/23.23
Skewb - 1.24/2.02
Pyraminx - 1.13/2.03
MBLD - 60/61 (1 edge flipped on the failure whoops)


----------



## Randomno (Mar 29, 2015)

Genesis said:


> 3x3 BLD - 8.9x/11.yz



It's hard to get just execution that speed at the moment. Ditto for 4 and 5BLD.



> 3x3 w/ feet - 14/18/Removed as an event



Would need some weird turning style to get that fast.



> 3x3 multi BLD - 111/111



haha


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Mar 31, 2015)

2x2 0.58/1.31
3x3 4.13/5.88
4x4 19.33/22.98
5x5 43.60/49.94
6x6 1:31.31/1:38.55
7x7 2:24.21/ 2:35.45
mega: 31.22/37.67
pyra: 1.01/2.05
skewb: 1.33/ 2.40
sq1: 5.34/8.60
3x3oh: 7.00/9.93
3x3ft: 22.22/27.44
clock: 4.84/5.79
3x3bld: 17.55/22.49
4x4bld: 1:51.44
5x5bld: 4:33.29
3x3 mb 65/65
3x3fmc 2 more 20 singles/23.5


----------



## penguinz7 (Apr 1, 2015)

Ordway Persyn said:


> 3x3 mb 65/65



Serious?


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Apr 1, 2015)

2x2: 0.68/1.34
3x3: 4.55/5.76
4x4: 17.69/21.41


----------



## Thatoneguy2 (Apr 1, 2015)

Man, with some people's predictions being so low I'm wondering what you guys think the UWR's will be in 2020. Will they be close to the actual WR's?


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Apr 1, 2015)

penguinz7 said:


> Serious?





you can never underestimate the power of Maskow


----------



## IamWEB (May 10, 2015)

PJKCuber said:


> Won't cubing be dead by 2020?



lol nope


----------



## pdilla (May 10, 2015)

Let's take a trip in the waywayback machine, and see some of the things people have said over the past six years...



Lt-UnReaL said:


> 7x7 - 2:49.17





4Chan said:


> I want to express my firm opinion that the ZB method will transform cubing.
> In 2020 many people will have switched to ZB, and start to have consistent sub 9 averages.





CitricAcid said:


> 3x3: 5.55



 kinda scary...




Novriil said:


> It's a VERY long time.. so sub-7 average for 3x3 is the least I can guess.



Shoot to 2013:



Clarkeeyyy said:


> OMG, looking at some of these predictions is amazing.



You said it, brother.


----------



## cashis (May 10, 2015)

Ordway Persyn said:


> 3x3oh: 7.00/9.93



lel


----------



## Coolster01 (May 10, 2015)

Here I go:

2x2: .42 / 1.28
3x3: 4.09 / 5.97
4x4: 19.41 / 23.68
5x5: 41.59 / 49.31
6x6: 1:29.51 / 1:36.55
7x7: 2:20.43 / 2:29.69 (just watch... cubic AoFu / mini cubic AoFu)
OH: 6.14 / 9.67
BLD: 15.32 / 19.86
4BLD: 1:48.66 
5BLD: 4:01.12
MBLD: 61/62 59:41
Pyraminx: 1.21 / 1.98
Megaminx: 34.62 / 38.90
Square-1: 6.00 / 8.92
Clock: 4.31 / 5.49
Skewb: 1.49 / 2.18
FMC: 18 / 23.67


----------



## hubingjushi (May 10, 2015)

2x2: 0.40 / 1.15
3x3: 3.42 / 4.97
4x4: 16.05 / 19.40
5x5: 34.53 / 40.91
6x6: 1:16.51 / 1:20.55
7x7: 2:05.05 / 2:10.38 
OH: 5.64 / 8.27
BLD: 14.92 / 17.99
4BLD: 1:38.66 
5BLD: 3:40.12
MBLD: 66/70 1:00.00
Pyraminx: 1.11 / 1.74
Megaminx: 30.62 / 33.90
Square-1: 5.70 / 7.72
Clock: 4.07 / 5.08
Skewb: 1.26 / 1.98


----------



## Thatoneguy2 (May 10, 2015)

Ha the OH WR is already lower than my prediction and it's not even the end of the year. Maybe it won't be broken again until after 2020 though.

Edit: Okay wow this was already said in the WR thread, I should read stuff first. I'll just edit mine from before.
2x2 - .62 - 1.33
3x3 - 4.52 - 6.05 
4x4 - 20.90 - 24.10
5x5 - 46.02 - 50.11
6x6 - 1.37.31 - 1.44.22
7x7 - 2.26.55 - 2.40.46
3x3 BLD - 17.88 - 21.58
4x4 BLD - 1:49.36
5x5 BLD - 4:36.95
3x3 OH - 6.88 - 10.11
3x3 fewest moves - 19 - 23.33
Megaminx - 34.28 - 39.66
3x3 w/ feet - 23.11 - 26.97
Pyraminx - 1.22 - 2.08
Square 1 - 6.11 - 9.04
Clock - 4.44 - 5.46
3x3 multi BLD - 53/55


----------



## OLLiver (May 10, 2015)

2x2 - 0.56/ 1.32 
3x3 Feliks with a 4.23/5.82 average


----------



## Tim Major (May 11, 2015)

hubingjushi said:


> 2x2: 0.40 / 1.15
> 3x3: 3.42 / 4.97
> 4x4: 16.05 / 19.40
> 5x5: 34.53 / 40.91
> ...



I only see a couple of these happening ever, let alone in 5 years. Some of the averages just aren't going to ever happen. Rami's predictions are pretty good estimates I think


----------



## Mr Cubism (Jul 18, 2015)

Ordway Persyn said:


> 7x7 2:24.21/ 2:35.45



Ooooh noooo…..!


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 18, 2015)

I think I will update My predictions:
222 0.52/1.25
333 4.08/5.80
444 18.98/21.59
555 40.83/45.78
666 1:19.89/1:26.77
777 2:05.44/2:16.49
Mega 31.22/37.41
Pyra 1.05/2.02
Skewb 1.04/2.21
SQ1 5.11/8.23
OH 6.25/8.92
Feet 19.45/24.89
Clock 3.12/4.95
3bld 16.79/22.18
4bld 1:43.38
5bld 4:19.34
Mbld 65/65 in 58:34
FMC 18/23.5

bonus predictions:
A new event will be added
A couple other people will catch up to Felik's in 3x3 speed.
Moyu will have released there 23rd 3x3 XD.


----------



## cashis (Jul 18, 2015)

7x7 will be sub 2


----------



## Mr Cubism (Nov 23, 2015)

Edmund said:


> 2x2 -.51, 2.17
> 3x3- 4.88, 8.67
> 4x4- 29.14, 35.31
> 5x5- 58.72, 1:08.55
> Those aren't all. They all seem pretty crazy but hey! this is giving 10 years of improvement



The single is close enough, so far!


----------



## Sajwo (Nov 23, 2015)

Mr Cubism said:


> The single is close enough, so far!



By 2020 it will be 4.5 at least


----------



## MoyuFTW (Nov 23, 2015)

Wow, it's interesting to see what people first though. We've already passed some of their goals


----------



## Sajwo (Nov 23, 2015)

CitricAcid said:


> 3x3: 5.55
> 
> And, the new WR holder who get's this record will
> use ZZ. I CAN SEE INTO THE FUTURE!!! OOO!!!



oh my god


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 23, 2015)

5 years from now? Sheesh.
2x2: 0.36/1.00
3x3: 3.22/5.11
4x4: 17.65/22.45
5x5: 38.41/45.55
6x6: 1:24.90/1:38.91
7x7: 1:59.80/2:16.33
Pyra: 0.77/1.65
Mega: 30.54/37.56
Skoob: 0.81/2.15
SQ1: 4.98/8.76
Clock: 2.44/4.86
OH: 5.02/8.10
FT: 16.79/23.55, and it will change to an avg5 format
FMC: 15
3BLD: 16.77/20.99
4BLD: 1:43.11
5BLD: 4:12.79
MBLD: 67/69 (59:54)
I mean it's 5 years! 5 years ago, 4.88 was crazy so...


----------



## MoyuFTW (Nov 23, 2015)

Sajwo said:


> oh my god



Wow... That was good. But not ZZ


----------



## penguinz7 (Nov 23, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> MBLD: 67/69 (59:54)



lol nope..


----------



## DuffyEdge (Nov 23, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> FMC: 15



This would be incredible


----------



## OLLiver (Nov 24, 2015)

Ok some predictions
2x2 0.48/1.09
3x3 3.47/5.39
4x4 17.52/ don' care
5x5 37.54/ don' care
OH 5.42/8.34


----------



## Sajwo (Nov 24, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> 5 years from now? Sheesh.
> 2x2: 0.36/1.00
> 3x3: 3.22/5.11
> Clock: 2.44/4.86
> ...



Those won't happen. I can guarantee you that


----------



## shadowslice e (Nov 24, 2015)

Sajwo said:


> Those won't happen. I can guarantee you that



I think the singles may happen due to lucky scrambles the averages are pretty insane tho.

I would still wouldn't guarantee anything though. I feel like in 5 years time you may end up regretting that guarantee...


----------



## Berd (Nov 24, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> 5 years from now? Sheesh.
> 2x2: 0.36/1.00
> 3x3: 3.22/5.11
> 4x4: 17.65/22.45
> ...


Surely the 6x6 mean will be lower!


----------



## willi pilz (Nov 24, 2015)

3x3:______4,25__________/____5,97_______Cube: Moyu Formula1 gt racing car cube V4 V2 
4x4:______19,75_________/___23,75_______Cube: Congs design 4x4 v2
5x5:______42,99_________/___sup 48______Cube: Yuxin mini 5X5
6x6:_____sup 1:20________/__sup 1:30_____Cube: Congs design "The Hays" 6x6
7x7:__sup 2 (THE DREAM)__/__sup 2:10_____Cube: Yuxin 65mm 7x7
Mega:______30,xx________/___37,xx_______Cube: Congs design megaminx


----------



## CubingwithChris (Nov 24, 2015)

2x2 - 0.41/1.25
3x3 - 3.98/5.01
4x4 - 18.53/21.67
3x3 BLD - 16.69/23.69
3x3 OH - 3.83/9.23
3x3 fewest moves - 19
3x3 w/ feet - 3.69
Pyraminx - 0.92/2.05
Skewb - 0.69/1.98
3x3 multi BLD - 70/70


----------



## shadowslice e (Nov 24, 2015)

CubingwithChris said:


> 2x2 - 0.41/1.25
> 3x3 - 3.98/5.01
> 4x4 - 18.53/21.67
> 3x3 BLD - 16.69/23.69
> ...



wait. OH single is faster than TH single? And feet faster than both?


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Nov 24, 2015)

willi pilz said:


> 3x3:______4,25__________/____5,97_______Cube: Moyu Formula1 gt racing car cube V4 V2
> 4x4:______19,75_________/___23,75_______Cube: Congs design 4x4 v2
> 5x5:______42,99_________/___sup 48______Cube: Yuxin mini 5X5
> 6x6:_____sup 1:20________/__sup 1:30_____Cube: Congs design "The Hays" 6x6
> ...



lol those cube names tho


----------



## Isaac Lai (Nov 24, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> lol those cube names tho



Nonono Yuxin/Gans megaminx pls


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 24, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> Nonono Yuxin/Gans megaminx pls



nooooo
Dayan v2 pls


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Nov 24, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> nooooo
> Dayan v2 pls



Rubik's brand is the future of megaminx solving


----------



## tux1230 (Nov 24, 2015)

WR's for 2020
2x2 = 0.5x (wont get lower than that)
3x3 = 4.2x
4x4 = 16.xx
5x5 = 40.xx
6x6 = 1:25.xx
7x7 = 2:10.xx
3x3OH = 5.7x
3X3BLD = 17.xx
3x3FEET = 17.xx
3x3FMC = 17
4x4BLD = 1:50.xx
5x5BLD = 5:00.xx
MULTIBLD 50/50 
MEGAMINX = 32.xx
PYRAMINX = little below sub-1
SQUARE-1 = 5.8x
CLOCK = will probably be removed but if not: 2.3x
SKEWB = 0.9

More events might be added but i have no idea what that is gonna be.


----------



## shadowslice e (Nov 24, 2015)

tux1230 said:


> WR's for 2020
> 2x2 = 0.5x (wont get lower than that)
> 3x3 = 4.2x
> 4x4 = 16.xx
> ...



Are these single or average?


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Nov 24, 2015)

shadowslice e said:


> Are these single or average?



probably single, like seriously no one is gonna get a 0.5x 2x2 average lol


----------



## mark49152 (Nov 24, 2015)

What about WRs for new events that will become official before 2020?


----------



## Christopher Mowla (Nov 24, 2015)

Perhaps I'll join in. Using my formula (where I assume that the 3x3x3 WR average will be around 5.8s), these are the results I get (in seconds) for the single WR times for 4x4x4-7x7x7.


----------



## Sajwo (Nov 24, 2015)

Ok, my turn:


2x2 = 0.52/1.29
3x3 = 4.40/5.72
4x4 = 18.80/20.50
5x5 = 41.10/45.01
6x6 = 1:25.50/1:25.70
7x7 = 2:03.50/2:05.20
3x3OH = 6.88/9.55
3X3BLD = 16.15/18.99
3x3FEET = 17.90/22.01
3x3FMC = 18/22.33
4x4BLD = 1:45.00
5x5BLD = 4:25.00
MBLD = 52
MEGAMINX = 34.50/29.30
PYRAMINX = 1.16/1.75
SQUARE-1 = 5.75/7.20
CLOCK = 3.73/4.50
SKEWB = 0.85/2.10

Red ones = failed. I have also added averages (22.06.2017)


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Nov 24, 2015)

Feliks will use a Rubik's brand megaminx to beat the megaminx with feet wr of 1:99.04

"Because that totally makes sense" -me


----------



## Ronxu (Nov 24, 2015)

I guess I'll try.

2x2: 0.42/1.36
3x3: 4.02/5.91
4x4: 18.47/22.22
5x5: 40.15/45.31
6x6: 1:21.21/1:26.60
7x7: 1:58.39/2:04.47
3bld: 17.38/20.85
4bld: 1:50.50
5bld: 4:33.33
mbld: 41/41 54:14
oh: 6.75/9.00
feet: 15.49/21.58
fmc: 18/22.33
pyraminx: 1.02/2.22
megaminx: 32.84/36.96
skewb: 1.02/2.35
clock: 3.73/5.11
sq-1: 4.95/8.52
teambld: 8.33/12.08


----------



## BillyRain (Nov 24, 2015)

LMAO looking back on the 2009 predictions is INSANE.


----------



## rj (Nov 24, 2015)

BillyRain said:


> LMAO looking back on the 2009 predictions is INSANE.



Considering that most of them were broken in two years, yes, indeed.


----------



## G2013 (Nov 24, 2015)

2020 3x3 single 1.55 seconds

?


----------



## shadowslice e (Nov 24, 2015)

Ronxu said:


> I guess I'll try.
> 
> 2x2: 0.42/1.36
> 3x3: 4.02/5.91
> ...



Well I think this is pretty reasonable, perhaps even too reasonable... We've already got the MBLD and are pretty close to the OH single although I think it is fair to say that it will be a very long standing record.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Nov 24, 2015)

G2013 said:


> 2020 3x3 single 1.55 seconds
> 
> ?



I seriously doubt it, but such times may be feasible in the far future of cubing (2030? 2035?)
I just realize that maybe I should make some predictions. I'll do it in a cooler way and will post it later.


----------



## CriticalCubing (Nov 24, 2015)

3x3 will be sub 4 in 2020. 
Roux will take over 
Alex Lau will be #1 
Feliks will retire
Well, thats it haha


----------



## shadowslice e (Nov 24, 2015)

CriticalCubing said:


> 3x3 will be sub 4 in 2020.
> Roux will take over
> Alex Lau will be #1
> Feliks will retire
> Well, thats it haha



Lol the only time Alex cubes nowadays is at the comps themselves


----------



## crafto22 (Nov 24, 2015)

2x2: 0.45/0.98
3x3: 3.5/4.5
4x4: 18.7/21.1
5x5: 39.9/45.3
6x6: 1:15/1:22
7x7: 1:59/2:05

I think eventually people will be averaging sub-4 on 3x3, but not in 2020
Someone will be better than Feliks
Someone will master 1LLL
Someone will discover a new speedmethod far superior to the ones we currently use.


----------



## DuffyEdge (Nov 24, 2015)

*3x3* - 4.46/5.82
*4x4* - 18.76/22.85
*5x5* - 41.42/45.61
*2x2* - 0.58/1.30
*3BLD* - 16.41/19.74
*OH* - 6.88/9.44
*FMC* - 19/23.00
*Feet* - 17.46/23.21
*Megaminx* - 33.85/38.46
*Pyraminx* - 1.11/2.17
*Square-1* - 4.98/8.31
*Clock* - 3.73/5.09
*Skewb* - 0.80/2.29
*6x6* - 1:23.18/1:31.27
*7x7* - 2:03.35/2:11.10
*4BLD* - 1:39.82
*5BLD* - 4:12.67
*MBLD* - 41/41 (54:14)


----------



## Calamity Strike (Nov 24, 2015)

crafto22 said:


> 2x2: 0.45/0.98
> 3x3: 3.5/4.5
> 4x4: 18.7/21.1
> 5x5: 39.9/45.3
> ...



1LLL? Thats just to many cases, and to long of a recognition time. As i have mentioned before, i think a new kind of 2LLL will be proposed, and take over. One with almost no recognition time at all (recognition for me takes at last 1/3 of my time). But, its in the future, so who knows? And Ive only been speedcubing for about a month, so....


----------



## joshsailscga (Nov 25, 2015)

Calamity Strike said:


> 1LLL? Thats just to many cases, and to long of a recognition time. As i have mentioned before, i think a new kind of 2LLL will be proposed, and take over. One with almost no recognition time at all (recognition for me takes at last 1/3 of my time). But, its in the future, so who knows? And Ive only been speedcubing for about a month, so....



There's somebody already working on it. Check out BindeDSA on this forum.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Nov 25, 2015)

3x3 average will be sub 6 thats a guarantee


----------



## NeilH (Nov 25, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> 3x3 average will be sub 6 thats a guarantee



ye fact


----------



## Calamity Strike (Nov 25, 2015)

joshsailscga said:


> There's somebody already working on it. Check out BindeDSA on this forum.



I never said it wasn't possible, i just said that it would have to long of a recognition time to be efficient. Do i think its faster than the current 2LLL? Yes, but there are so many LL possibilities (OLLCP, COLL. etc) soon somebody will come up with a another LL option that will be far superior to the others (i'm hoping this includes a PLL skip ). But again, its in the future, so, who knows?


----------



## joshsailscga (Nov 25, 2015)

Calamity Strike said:


> I never said it wasn't possible, i just said that it would have to long of a recognition time to be efficient. Do i think its faster than the current 2LLL? Yes, but there are so many LL possibilities (OLLCP, COLL. etc) soon somebody will come up with a another LL option that will be far superior to the others (i'm hoping this includes a PLL skip ). But again, its in the future, so, who knows?



Actually, I'm pretty sure he's said before that the recognition time is no worse than OLL. And when you say that a new method will be invented, I really don't think that's going to happen. LL is pretty constrained as to what you can do to it, and one algorithm to solve the entire LL is, I would say, *the* most efficient way to do it. I guess you could argue that better algs will be developed, but he is literally posting all the time about a new subset that he's generated to be more efficient or have better fingertricking than the old algs.

Edit: And 1LLL is basically choosing the correct OLL alg (out of thousands) to give you a PLL skip every time


----------



## TheAlex6119 (Dec 8, 2015)

*Lol 3x3*



Edmund said:


> 2x2 -.51, 2.17
> 3x3- 4.88, 8.67
> 4x4- 29.14, 35.31
> 5x5- 58.72, 1:08.55
> ...



Well, we're not actually on 2020, but 3x3 prediction got so close!!
(4.90)


----------



## 2180161 (Dec 9, 2015)

crafto22 said:


> 2x2: 0.45/0.98
> 3x3: 3.5/4.5
> 4x4: 18.7/21.1
> 5x5: 39.9/45.3
> ...


*
*Looks at BindeDSA**


----------



## WACWCA (Dec 9, 2015)

crafto22 said:


> 2x2: 0.45/0.98
> 3x3: 3.5/4.5
> 4x4: 18.7/21.1
> 5x5: 39.9/45.3
> ...



Your 2x2 and 3x3 averages are very far off. Its been at 6.54 for like 2-3 years its not gonna drop that fast. and .98 2x2 average would need way too easy solves


----------



## FakeMMAP (Sep 27, 2016)

Face cube will be a new event
QiYi will produce face cubes
I'll be the WR holder

1.xx/3.xx


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 27, 2016)

3x3: 3.99/5.84
4x4: 18.77/24.21
5x5: 38.82/46.12
2x2: 0.49/1.13
3BLD: 18.70/22.80
OH: 6.88/9.21
FMC: 18/23.67
3WF: 18.23/24.22
Mega: 29.80/34.51
Pyra: 1.20/1.95
Kilo: 10.80/18.37
Sq1: 5.18/8.04
Clock: 3.10/4.44
Skewb: 0.95/2.31
6x6: 1:28.90/1:35.10
7x7: 2:18.35/2:25.06
4BLD: 1:52.21/2:04.55
5BLD: 4:30.00/5:59.32
MBLD: 76/88 in 60:00.00

Changes to the WCA:
-Kilominx is added as an event on July 1, 2017
-4x4 and 5x5 Blindfolded Average records are added
-WCA accounts actually do something (lol yes don't correct me I know I'm exaggerating)

Cube changes:
-No one cares about new 3x3s anymore, even Chris Tran is out of ideas to improve upon cubes
-Rubik's brand makes an actual speedcube unlike their "revolutionary" stiff, ball-core, blocky garbage "speedcube", but as mentioned previously no one cares
-Moyu Clock hits the market. It has phenomenal corner cutting.
-7x7s are expected to corner-cut 45 degrees and reverse-cut at least 2 cubies to be considered usable.
-President Trump implements a tariff on all cube imports from China. Massive amounts of cubers protest in the streets across the US. Millions sign a petition for this to be changed so that their plastic toys cost $15 instead of $20.
-QiYi comes out with the Kipa, a foot cube tested and approved by Jakub Kipa. Feliks Zemdegs gets it, and after realizing that it is a foot cube, decides to use it for normal solving at Worlds 2019 and gets a 5.84 WR average in the finals.


----------



## Rcuber123 (Sep 27, 2016)

3x3: Feliks will start using more and more FreeFOP until he uses FreeFOP in about 90% of his solves and 3x3 won't so much improvement (6.2x average) but by 2022 Feliks will get a sub 5.5 official average. Lucas will decide to become CN with would inhibit improvement for a while but will start to improve rapidly after fully transitioning. Lucas will go down to about 10th in the world but would make a comeback to 2nd in 2019. Feliks will also become a master of EO and use CTLSLL in about 50% of his solves without even using ZZ. ZZ-CT will gain popularity while Roux will lose popularity. About 10% of cubes will use some sort of SSC witch will be the main reason Roux will lose popularity. The cubicle.us will make a cube company superior to MoYu/Qiyi and moyu will make mostly collector cubes and qiyi will make mostly budget cubes. A top of the line 3x3 will cost around 25$


----------



## CyanSandwich (Sep 27, 2016)

CyanSandwich said:


> Cool, a chance to make less ridiculous predictions than my 2024 ones.
> 
> 2x2: 0.60/1.32
> 3x3: 4.36/5.98
> ...


Damn, 9 beaten already. With a few more closing in.

New prediction: all of my (2015) predictions are gonna look as funny in 2020 as the 2009 ones do now.


----------



## Loiloiloi (Sep 27, 2016)

2x2: 0.39/1.08
3x3: 3.92/5.56
WF: 15.83/18.85
Pyra: 0.85/1.10
Mega: 29.01/33.56
Skewb: 1.05/1.90
Sq-1: 6.05/8.53
Clock: 3.63/5.00
FMC: 17/20.33

I removed all the events I know nothing about


----------



## gateway cuber (Sep 27, 2016)

by 2020...
2x2: 0.4/1.2x
3x3: 4.3x/6.0x maybe sub 6?
4x4: sub 20/22.xx
5x5: 41.xx/45.xx
6x6: sub 1:30/sub 1:40
7x7: 2:15.xx/2:20.xx
mega: 32.xx/36.xx
bld: 18.xx/20.xx
multi: 45/45?
4bld: sub2
5bld: sub 4:50
OH: sub 6/sub10
squan: sub 6/sub 8.5
feet: 18.xx/23.xx
Pyra: sub 1/sub 2
skewb: sub 1/stays same or close to same
clock: same/low 5 sub 4?
Kilo: sub 18/20.xx?

but that's just me... I think these estimations push most of these events limits except big cubes


----------



## GenTheThief (Sep 27, 2016)

3x3: 4.15/5.89
4x4: 18.54/21.03
5x5: 41.83/46.32
2x2: .47/1.28
BLD: 17.05/20.72
OH: 6.88/9.70
FMC: 17/21.33
Feet: 18.57/24.16
Megaminx: 29.18/36.86
Pyraminx: .98/1.83
Square-1: 5.84/8.33
Clock: 2.96/4.73
Skewb: .86/1.89
6x6: 1:28.55/1:33.21
7x7: 2:02.75/2:18.66
4BLD: 1:49.49
5BLD: 4:22.63
MBLD: 53/52 58:14

Lets see how long it takes for these to look stupid and slow.


----------



## BenBergen (Sep 28, 2016)

GenTheThief said:


> MBLD: 53/52 58:14


Ooh, I'm excited to see this one!
In 2020, multiblinders will push the limits of fundamental logic.


----------



## turtwig (Sep 28, 2016)

GenTheThief said:


> 3x3: 4.15/5.89
> 4x4: 18.54/21.03
> 5x5: 41.83/46.32
> 2x2: .47/1.28
> ...



Pyra single is slower than Skewb?


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 28, 2016)

BenBergen said:


> Ooh, I'm excited to see this one!
> In 2020, multiblinders will push the limits of fundamental logic.


53 solved, -1 missed = 54 points


----------



## hamfaceman (Sep 28, 2016)

turtwig said:


> Pyra single is slower than Skewb?


Pyra single is slower than Skewb atm too. So it's not too outlandish.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Sep 28, 2016)

MY PREDICTIONS

3x3: 2.89 Kian Mansour/4.80 Feliks Zemdegs
OH: 6.66 Feliks Zemdegs/9.62 Michal Pleskowicz
WF: 17.77 Jakup Kipa/24.21 Henri Gerber
4x4: 18.88 Feliks Zemdegs/24.56 Sebastian Weyer
5x5: 39.60 Feliks/45.00 Feliks
6x6: 1.00.03 Feliks/1:07.32 Feliks
7x7: 1:57.34 Feliks/2:13.34 Feliks
3BLD: 14.02 Marcin kowalczyk/20.65 Kaijun lin
4BLD: 1:28.23 Oliver Frost
5BLD: 3:23.43 Roman Strakhov
multi: 55/55 in 55:55.55 Shivam Bansal
FMC: 16 Cale Schoon/19 Sebastiano Tronto
skewb: 0.53 Jay McNeill/1.52 Michal Rzewuski
pyra: 0.75 Drew Brads/1.43 Drew Brads
mega: 29.63 Juan Pablo Huanqui/35.09 Juan Pablo Huanqui
squan(the fastest improving event): 4.32 Ty Marshall/6.88 Sophie Chan
clock: 2.99 Nathaniel Berg 4.20 Evan Liu
2x2: 0.00(not a timer failure) Chris Olson/0.97 Lucas Etter


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Sep 28, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> MY PREDICTIONS
> 
> 3x3: 2.89 Kian Mansour/4.80 Feliks Zemdegs
> OH: 6.66 Feliks Zemdegs/9.62 Michal Pleskowicz
> ...


Hahahahahhaha
No.
My only prediction is that 3x3 ao 5 will be sub 5.5. Edit: Jay will get a random 3.8 and his reaction will be spectacular.


----------



## gateway cuber (Sep 28, 2016)

@DanielLin I like that you put names on those predictions, but 3x3 sub 3? and mega sub 30? let alone skewb 0.53 (7 move minimum)? some of these are just unrealistic...


----------



## sqAree (Sep 28, 2016)

gateway cuber said:


> @DanielLin I like that you put names on those predictions, but 3x3 sub 3? and mega sub 30? let alone skewb 0.53 (7 move minimum)? some of these are just unrealistic...



Mega sub30 is one of the more realistic predictions imo, given the UWR is 30 something.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Sep 28, 2016)

Hmm I'll update my predictions

222: 0.49/1.20
333: 4.20/6.17
444: 18.95/22.03
555: 38.94/45.88
666: 1:16.34/1:28.45
777: 2:01.46/2:14.00
Mega: 30.14/34.34
Pyra: 1.11/2.02
Skewb: 1.06/2.28
Squan: 5.37/7.85
Clock: 3.56/4.93
OH: 6.88/9.78
Feet: 17.90/23.10
FMC: 18/21.00
3bld: 16.92/19.97
4bld: 1:31.55
5bld: 3:52.77
Mbld: 53/54 in 59:40

Large Competitions will routinely have over a thousand people attend, 4 day competitions will also become a thing.
around a dozen people will be globally sub 7 on 3x3.
A mass produced Examinx and 17x17 will be out.
Some of the fastest cubers will get paid to go to competitions and there will be some cubing mentors.
I'll still be slow


----------



## gateway cuber (Sep 28, 2016)

I'm applying names to these records
3x3: 4.3x Kian, or Feliks/6.0x maybe sub 6?Feliks
4x4: sub 20/22.xx both feliks
5x5: 41.xx/45.xx both feliks
6x6: sub 1:30/sub 1:40 both feliks
7x7: 2:15.xx/2:20.xx both feliks
mega: 32.xx/36.xx juan pablo huanqi or Nicholas Naing
bld: 18.xx/20.xx kaijun lin
multi: 45/45? Shivam Bansal
4bld: sub2 ???
5bld: sub 4:50 Roman Strakhov
OH: sub 6/sub10 Feliks or Antoine
squan: sub 6/sub 8 Brandon lin/ty marshall/rowe hessler
feet: 18.xx Jakub Kipa/23.xx Henry Gerber
Pyra: sub 1/sub 2 both Drew Brads
skewb: sub 1 Nathan soria or jay/stays same or close to same ???
clock: same/low 5 sub 4? Joshua Feran, Evan Liu
Kilo: sub 18/20.xx ???
2x2: 0.4 anyone really.../1.2x Lucas, Chris or Will
FMC: 17 Tim Wong/ 20 ???


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Sep 28, 2016)

Ordway Persyn said:


> Hmm I'll update my predictions
> 
> 222: 0.49/1.20
> 333: 4.20/6.17
> ...


3x3 average will surely be sub 6.



gateway cuber said:


> I'm applying names to these records
> 3x3: 4.3x Kian, or Feliks/6.0x maybe sub 6?Feliks
> 4x4: sub 20/22.xx both feliks
> 5x5: 41.xx/45.xx both feliks
> ...


Stop picking me for 3x3 single. Roux = good for averages. Not singles. And i'll probably be done with cubing by 2020.

Oh yeah, i have 1 more prediction. 2x2 average will be 1.37 by someone from Europe.


----------



## gateway cuber (Sep 28, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> MY PREDICTIONS
> 
> 3x3: 2.89 Kian Mansour/4.80 Feliks Zemdegs
> OH: 6.66 Feliks Zemdegs/9.62 Michal Pleskowicz
> ...





PenguinsDontFly said:


> Stop picking me for 3x3 single. Roux = good for averages. Not singles. And i'll probably be done with cubing by 2020.



hey, 4s for you aren't thaaat rare, and you never know...


----------



## GenTheThief (Sep 28, 2016)

BenBergen said:


> Ooh, I'm excited to see this one!
> In 2020, multiblinders will push the limits of fundamental logic.


Hahaha
No, it's like Justin says, entered results will not be able to be changed, so when Marcin, Mark, Kaijun, or Shivam get a 52/53, the score-card-input-people will make an irreversible typo and my prediction will come true.
E: and Kian will be the one to get the 4.15 in comp


----------



## Daniel Lin (Sep 28, 2016)

gateway cuber said:


> @DanielLin I like that you put names on those predictions, but 3x3 sub 3? and mega sub 30? let alone skewb 0.53 (7 move minimum)? some of these are just unrealistic...


0.53 is possible
doublesledge in 0.54


----------



## YouCubing (Sep 28, 2016)

I guess I'll bandwagon. I'm putting names on these, but I think a lot of them will be held by someone who isn't even cubing right now.
2x2: 0.36 (Basil Herold)/1.04 (Nicolas Sanchez)
3x3: 3.67 (Feliks Zemdegs)/5.66 (Feliks Zemdegs)
4x4: 17.38 (Feliks Zemdegs)/23.95 (Max Park)
5x5: 37.80 (Feliks Zemdegs)/45.61 (Feliks Zemdegs)
6x6: 1:20.61 (Feliks Zemdegs)/1:29.98 (Kevin Hays)
7x7: 2:09.63 (Feliks Zemdegs)/2:18.00 (Feliks Zemdegs)
Mega: 28.74 (Yu Da-Hyun)/29.53 (Juan Pablo Huanqui)
Pyra: 0.95 (Daniel Wannamaker)/1.66 (Livia Kleiner)
Skewb: 0.99 (Michał Rzewuski)/2.10 (Jonatan Kłosko)
Squan: 4.20 (me)/7.88 (Sophie Chan)
Clock: 3.00 (Evan Liu)/4.01 (Wojciech Knott)
OH: 5.20 (Feliks Zemdegs)/8.81 (Antione Cantin)
Feet: 16.77 (Jakub Kipa)/24.33 (Jakub Kipa)
FMC: 17 (Kit Clement)/21.00 (Walker Welch)
3BLD: 15.90 (Marcin Kowalczyk)/19.99 (Gianfranco Huanqui)
4BLD: 1:29.40 (Roman Strakhov)
5BLD: 3:54.33 (Roman Strakhov)
MBLD: 57/58 in 1:00:00 (Shivam Bansal)

- Nicolas Sanchez and Chris Tran will work together to create a 2x2 algset known as EGLS (pronounced "eggles") which has you make a face minus one piece and solve the rest in one alg, allowing Nicolas to get a 1.04 official avg
- Feliks still won't react to any of his WRs
- LoLivia will lose her voice before the competition at which she sets Pyra WR, sparing us all
- I will get a 4.20 squan WR single, consisting of a 6 move cubeshape into adj/adj EP, which will be the reason that the squan mininum move count becomes more strict. I will smonk the biggest of weeds after the slove.
- Daniel Wannamaker will get Pyra WR single, then act like it was a terrible solve.
- Shivam's time will run out on his last cube, 2 moves away from being solved.

~Squan minimum move count is tightened to 9 slice moves
~Kilominx won't be an event
~Worlds will have 2.5k competitors
~Clock misalignment penalties will be added
~QiYi will release a Clock (it actually already has a prototype) and will have a similar situation to Squan.
~Squan will become the official name for Square-1
~Kilominx won't be an event
~ColorfulPockets' biggest videos (Things non-cubers say, Worst Judge Ever) and MMAP will fade into obscurity
~RedKB will get an official sub7 3x3 single


----------



## Cale S (Sep 28, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> 0.53 is possible
> doublesledge in 0.54



ohey that's my video

that doesn't include picking up the cube and stopping the timer though


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Sep 28, 2016)

gateway cuber said:


> hey, 4s for you aren't thaaat rare, and you never know...


I only have 3 4s and only 1 of them is sub WR (i do have a 4.90 too tho).


----------



## gateway cuber (Sep 28, 2016)

Olivér Perge said:


> 1. Who asked this?
> 
> 2. How is that on topic?
> 
> ...



lol, this guy was clearly wrong!


----------



## EMI (Sep 28, 2016)

gateway cuber said:


> lol, this guy was clearly wrong!



About what?


----------



## gateway cuber (Sep 28, 2016)

Feliks


----------



## Tobby (Sep 28, 2016)

Novriil said:


> singles:
> 
> 2x2 - 0.7x
> 3x3 - 5.xx
> ...



wow i guess no one knew how good people would get


----------



## Ksh13 (Sep 28, 2016)

2x2 - lol/1.34 (the guy that has WR single, idk how you write his name)
3x3 - 3.87 (Feliks Zemdegs) / 5.46 (Feliks Zemdegs)
4x4 - 19.53 (Feliks Zemdegs) / 22.45 (Max Park)
5x5 - 40.61 (Feliks Zemdegs) / 45.67 (Feliks Zemdegs)
6x6 - 1:23.36 (Kevin Hays) / 1:30.20 (Kevin Hays)
7x7 - 2:10.34 (Feliks Zemdegs) / 2:18.35 (Feliks Zemdegs)
3x3 BLD - 16.29 (Gianfranco Huanqui) / 19.76 (Gianfranco Huanqui)
4x4 BLD - 1:46.54 (Roman Strakhov)
5x5 BLD - 4:20.00 (Roman Strakhov)
3x3 OH - 5.89 (Feliks Zemdegs) / 9.56 (Feliks Zemdegs)
3x3 fewest moves - 17 (Walker Welch) / 23 (Kit Clement)
Megaminx - 31.58 (Juan Pablo Huanqui) / 37.13 (Juan Pablo Huanqui)
Pyraminx - 0.89 (Drew Brads) / 1.91 (Drew Brads)
Square 1 - 4.67 (Brandon Lin) / 8.12 (Brandon Lin)
3x3 multi BLD - 55/55 (Shivam Bansal)

For some general things that aren't records:
-A triple digit number of people will know full ZBLL
-CFOP with a hint of ZB will be the most popular method (aka CFOP will still be on top but more people will learn ZBLL and use a lot of ZBLS)
-Jabari will learn full 1LLL and know over 5k algs
-3x3 hardware won't improve much
-Big cubes hardware will improve a lot


----------



## genericcuber666 (Sep 28, 2016)

its to hard to predict because we wont recognize cubing we wont use the same finger tricks all methods wont use blockbuilding cfop will be like corners first we will have sub 40 solves consistently 1 alg 2x2 will be a thing squan and skewb will fade but the main thing which im excited about is.... CUBING WILL BE LIKE ESPORTS!!!! if you havnt realsied cubing is blowing up so.....


----------



## Rcuber123 (Sep 28, 2016)

genericcuber666 said:


> its to hard to predict because we wont recognize cubing we wont use the same finger tricks all methods wont use blockbuilding cfop will be like corners first we will have sub 40 solves consistently 1 alg 2x2 will be a thing squan and skewb will fade but the main thing which im excited about is.... CUBING WILL BE LIKE ESPORTS!!!! if you havnt realsied cubing is blowing up so.....


We are talking about 4 years...


----------



## YouCubing (Sep 28, 2016)

genericcuber666 said:


> its to hard to predict because we wont recognize cubing we wont use the same finger tricks all methods wont use blockbuilding cfop will be like corners first we will have sub 40 solves consistently 1 alg 2x2 will be a thing squan and skewb will fade but the main thing which im excited about is.... CUBING WILL BE LIKE ESPORTS!!!! if you havnt realsied cubing is blowing up so.....


excuse me squan is the best event


----------



## WACWCA (Sep 28, 2016)

genericcuber666 said:


> its to hard to predict because we wont recognize cubing we wont use the same finger tricks all methods wont use blockbuilding cfop will be like corners first we will have sub 40 solves consistently 1 alg 2x2 will be a thing squan and skewb will fade but the main thing which im excited about is.... CUBING WILL BE LIKE ESPORTS!!!! if you havnt realsied cubing is blowing up so.....


What do you mean by one alg 2x2? People already know EG and it would be impossible to learn an alg for all 3 million combinations


----------



## Loiloiloi (Sep 29, 2016)

WACWCA said:


> What do you mean by one alg 2x2? People already know EG and it would be impossible to learn an alg for all 3 million combinations


Maybe he means that someone will invent a beginners method in which you only use 1 algorithm to solve 2x2, similar to one alg skewb, making it much easier to teach to non-cubers

/s


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 29, 2016)

Loiloiloi said:


> Maybe he means that someone will invent a beginners method in which you only use 1 algorithm to solve 2x2, similar to one alg skewb, making it much easier to teach to non-cubers
> 
> /s


https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=U-_F_...R-_F-
x-
R_U_R-_U-_R-_F_R2_U-_R-_U-_R_U_R-_F-
https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=U2_F_...-_F-
y-
R_U_R-_U-_R-_F_R2_U-_R-_U-_R_U_R-_F-


there you go


----------



## genericcuber666 (Sep 29, 2016)

i ment we will use one alg plus maybe a setup move for the whole solve


----------



## WACWCA (Sep 29, 2016)

genericcuber666 said:


> i ment we will use one alg plus maybe a setup move for the whole solve


That is basically what EG is


----------



## Loiloiloi (Sep 29, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=U-_F_R-_F_U2_F_R_U_R&puzzle=2x2x2&alg=y R_U_R-_U-_R-_F_R2_U-_R-_U-_R_U_R-_F- y- R_U_R-_U-_R-_F_R2_U-_R-_U-_R_U_R-_F- z-_y R_U_R-_U-_R-_F_R2_U-_R-_U-_R_U_R-_F- y- R_U_R-_U-_R-_F_R2_U-_R-_U-_R_U_R-_F- x R_U_R-_U-_R-_F_R2_U-_R-_U-_R_U_R-_F- y2 R_U_R-_U-_R-_F_R2_U-_R-_U-_R_U_R-_F- z- R_U_R-_U-_R-_F_R2_U-_R-_U-_R_U_R-_F- x- R_U_R-_U-_R-_F_R2_U-_R-_U-_R_U_R-_F-
> https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=U2_F_R-_U2_R-_U2_R-_F-_U2&puzzle=2x2x2&alg=z- R_U_R-_U-_R-_F_R2_U-_R-_U-_R_U_R-_F- z-_y- R_U_R-_U-_R-_F_R2_U-_R-_U-_R_U_R-_F- x_y R_U_R-_U-_R-_F_R2_U-_R-_U-_R_U_R-_F- z-_y R_U_R-_U-_R-_F_R2_U-_R-_U-_R_U_R-_F- x R_U_R-_U-_R-_F_R2_U-_R-_U-_R_U_R-_F- x2_y- R_U_R-_U-_R-_F_R2_U-_R-_U-_R_U_R-_F- z-_y2 R_U_R-_U-_R-_F_R2_U-_R-_U-_R_U_R-_F- z- R_U_R-_U-_R-_F_R2_U-_R-_U-_R_U_R-_F- y- R_U_R-_U-_R-_F_R2_U-_R-_U-_R_U_R-_F-
> 
> there you go


I included the /s because this obviously already exists, but thanks for the alg anyway


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 29, 2016)

Loiloiloi said:


> I included the /s because this obviously already exists, but thanks for the alg anyway


lol


----------



## One Wheel (Oct 1, 2016)

What's the chance that Megaminx catches up with 4x4? There are more faces, but there are 50 pieces to place for megaminx and 56 for 4x4. If you figure that centers have one possible orientation, edges have two, and corners have 3 you end up with the following piece-orientations:

2x2: 24
3x3: 60
4x4: 108
5x5: 156
6x6: 228
7x7: 300
Megaminx: 120

I used 4.9 seconds as the basis, and squared the ratio of the number of orientations, and came up with this quite reasonable-looking estimate (2x2 single is already beaten, so I'll say this is the limit for averages):

2x2: 0.78
3x3: 4.90 (will probably be beaten, but it's my basis)
4x4: 15.87
5x5: 33.12
6x6: 1:10.75
7x7: 2:02.50
Megaminx: 19.6


----------



## gateway cuber (Oct 1, 2016)

One Wheel said:


> What's the chance that Megaminx catches up with 4x4? There are more faces, but there are 50 pieces to place for megaminx and 56 for 4x4. If you figure that centers have one possible orientation, edges have two, and corners have 3 you end up with the following piece-orientations:
> 
> 2x2: 24
> 3x3: 60
> ...


ooooooh, idea, I could be terribly mistaken but unless I'm wrong 2x2 only has so many orientations (not taking into account permutations) so If you memorized all the orientation cases you could just finish of with LBL and boom done! resulting in yet another 2x2 alg set. how many algs would this be? and if it's not to many would this method be viable?


----------



## One Wheel (Oct 1, 2016)

gateway cuber said:


> ooooooh, idea, I could be terribly mistaken but unless I'm wrong 2x2 only has so many orientations (not taking into account permutations) so If you memorized all the orientation cases you could just finish of with LBL and boom done! resulting in yet another 2x2 alg set. how many algs would this be? and if it's not to many would this method be viable?



I'm not sure I follow. But you made me realize: you can always start with at least one corner solved on a 2x2. That changes my prediction down:

2x2: 0.60


----------



## YTCuber (Oct 1, 2016)

You can start with one piece solved on 2x2, 4x4, 6x6 and Skewb.


----------



## One Wheel (Oct 1, 2016)

YTCuber said:


> You can start with one piece solved on 2x2, 4x4, 6x6 and Skewb.



Fair enough. I don't do skewb, clock, or pyraminx so I don't know enough to make an intelligent estimate there.

Assuming that you start with one solved corner on 2x2, and 1 solved center piece on 4x4 and 6x6:

2x2: 0.60
3x3: 4.90
4x4: 15.58
5x5: 33.12
6x6: 1:10.14
7x7: 2:02.50
Megaminx: 19.60

I'm going to mess around a little with increasing different pieces by different ratios, instead of a straight ^2.

Edit: nevermind. I like my predictions. I am curious to see if I'm ridiculously optimistic on Megaminx, though.


----------



## shadowslice e (Oct 1, 2016)

One Wheel said:


> Fair enough. I don't do skewb, clock, or pyraminx so I don't know enough to make an intelligent estimate there.
> 
> Assuming that you start with one solved corner on 2x2, and 1 solved center piece on 4x4 and 6x6:
> 
> ...


Honestly, I think that you are being ridiculously optimistic by assuming that there is a more or less linear relation between the puzzles (so i would say that these sorts of times are very very unlikely if not impossible to achieve with current methods (though if a new one is created and is fantastically good i think that they could be possible)) as the moves don't real scale in the same way.

I would say that it is more likely to be some sort of exponential relation between number of pieces and time


----------



## One Wheel (Oct 1, 2016)

shadowslice e said:


> Honestly, I think that you are being ridiculously optimistic by assuming that there is a more or less linear relation between the puzzles (so i would say that these sorts of times are very very unlikely if not impossible to achieve with current methods (though if a new one is created and is fantastically good i think that they could be possible)) as the moves don't real scale in the same way.
> 
> I would say that it is more likely to be some sort of exponential relation between number of pieces and time



Hence squaring the possible piece - orientation ratios. The only one there that seems impossible to me given current methods and records is megaminx, but in 2009 the first prediction in this thread was of a sub-50s single sub-1:00 mean, and those have already been beaten by about 15 and 20 seconds respectively, and in my observation megaminx hardware is just in the last few months starting to catch up with 3x3 or other cubes.


----------



## Mr Cubism (Nov 7, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> 3BLD: *18.70*/22.80



Hmmm...........


----------



## gateway cuber (Nov 8, 2016)

gateway cuber said:


> by 2020...
> 2x2: 0.4/1.2x
> 3x3: 4.3x/6.0x maybe sub 6?
> 4x4: sub 20/22.xx
> ...


well these were achieved a lot faster than I had thought...

5x5 single
6x6 avg
almost mega single (stupid +2)
BLD single
5x5 single
skewb avg
and clock avg all broken


----------



## turtwig (Nov 8, 2016)

I'll jump on this bandwagon and see how long these take to break...

3x3: 3.61/5.23 (Single broken by Yusheng Du on 11/24/18)
2x2: 0.39/1.12
4x4: 18.63/22.84 (Both broken by Max Park on 5/27/18)
5x5: 35.49/39.49 (Single broken by Max Park on 1/25/20)
6x6: 1:09.91/1:20.12 (Single broken by Max Park on 1/25/20; Average broken by Max Park on 7/15/18)
7x7: 1:48.92/1:58.10 (Both broken by Max Park on 7/14/18)
3BLD: 15.50/18.67 (lol hope the WR single stays what it is)
OH: 5.75/8.52 (UWR is 5.06/7.30)
FMC: 16/21.67 (Single tied by Sebastiano Tronto on 6/15/19; Average broken by Cale Schoon on 1/19/20)
Feet: 15.26/22.43 (Average broken by Daniel Rose-Levine on 7/19/18 (RIP feet))
Clock: 2.98/3.99 (UWR is 2.15/3.55)
Mega: 26.12/30.91 (Average broken by Juan Pablo Huanqui on 8/11/19)
Pyra: 0.81/1.61 (UWR average is 1.13)
Skwb: 0.87/1.70 (UWR average is 1.27)
Sq-1: 4.67/6.99 (Average broken by Vicenzo Guerino Cecchini on 10/20/18)
4BLD: 1:13.23 (Broken by Stanley Chapel on 4/28/19)
5BLD: 3:29.41 (Broken by Stanley Chapel on 12/1/18)
MBLD: 59/60 59:52 (Broken by Graham Siggins on 11/9/19)

(For the end of 2020).


----------



## One Wheel (Nov 8, 2016)

turtwig said:


> I'll jump on this bandwagon and see how long these take to break...
> 
> 3x3: 3.97/5.45
> 4x4: 17.63/20.84
> ...



Are those just guesses based on current records, or did you calculate stuff? Those seem like mindbendingly reasonable figures.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Nov 9, 2016)

0.39 2x2 single is insane! Minimum 10.25 TPS with pickups and put downs


----------



## sqAree (Nov 9, 2016)

turtwig said:


> I'll jump on this bandwagon and see how long these take to break...
> 
> 3x3: 3.61/5.23
> 4x4: 18.63/22.84
> ...



5x5 and Mega definitely don't look realistic (to an extent that those times might actually never be seen). Rest looks doable though.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Nov 9, 2016)

One Wheel said:


> Are those just guesses based on current records, or did you calculate stuff? Those seem like mindbendingly reasonable figures.


is that sarcasm or not? most of them I think are reasonable other than 5x5 and feet and 4x4


----------



## turtwig (Nov 9, 2016)

One Wheel said:


> Are those just guesses based on current records, or did you calculate stuff? Those seem like mindbendingly reasonable figures.



Haha, thanks. I just looked at current records, 2012 records (becuase it's a 4 year difference) and the UWRs and kind of guessed.


----------



## One Wheel (Nov 9, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> is that sarcasm or not? most of them I think are reasonable other than 5x5 and feet and 4x4



Not sarcasm. They are all mind bendingly amazing times, but I really think they're all possible.


----------



## One Wheel (Nov 9, 2016)

FastCubeMaster said:


> 0.39 2x2 single is insane! Minimum 10.25 TPS with pickups and put downs



I bet with the right 4-move solution magnets would be a big help. you could very possibly figure out how to drop the cube after only making 3 moves so the table makes the 4th move while you stop the timer.


----------



## Ronxu (Nov 9, 2016)

One Wheel said:


> I bet with the right 4-move solution magnets would be a big help. you could very possibly figure out how to drop the cube after only making 3 moves so the table makes the 4th move while you stop the timer.



That's not how magnets work though. You still have to make the last move.


----------



## One Wheel (Nov 9, 2016)

Ronxu said:


> That's not how magnets work though. You still have to make the last move.


If you drop a cube on its corner it will turn. magnets could make it do that in a more reliable manner.


----------



## gateway cuber (Nov 9, 2016)

One Wheel said:


> Are those just guesses based on current records, or did you calculate stuff? Those seem like mindbendingly reasonable figures.


i know right.


----------



## gateway cuber (Nov 9, 2016)

I'm revising some of my predictions... (primarily those that have been surpassed) I am also going to predict who will be regarded (generally) as dominant in those events.

2x2: 0.4/1.29 Will Callan
3x3: 4.32/6.08 maybe sub 6? Feliks
4x4: 19.06/22.11 Feliks
5x5: 39.98/43.24 Feliks
6x6: 1:20.68/1:30.93 Feliks
7x7: 2:11.32/2:17.83 Feliks
mega: 29.88/31.56 Juan Pablo
bld: 16.65/19.38 Daniel Lin/Kaijun
multi: 49/50 in 58:53.48 Shivam Bansal
4bld: 1:39.93 Kaijun
5bld: 4:30.78 Kaijun
OH: 5.95/9.86 Feliks
squan: 5.03/8.02 Tommy dontfeellikespellinghislastname
feet: 17.96/20.38 Henri Gerber
Pyra: 0.84/1.79 Daniel Goodman/Drew Brads
skewb: 0.96/2.02 That polish dude
clock: 3.01/4.44 Evan Liu
Kilo: 15.63/18.94 Will Callan

but that's just me... I think these estimations push most of these events limits except big cubes and big*BLD*


----------



## Ronxu (Nov 9, 2016)

One Wheel said:


> If you drop a cube on its corner it will turn. magnets could make it do that in a more reliable manner.



I'd say that with magnets it's less likely to turn and you're gonna get a +2. Making the turn normally is both faster and more reliable than relying on a lucky bounce.


----------



## One Wheel (Nov 9, 2016)

Ronxu said:


> I'd say that with magnets it's less likely to turn and you're gonna get a +2. Making the turn normally is both faster and more reliable than relying on a lucky bounce.



Maybe, but to get that fast of a single you've got to get lucky.


----------



## Sajwo (Nov 9, 2016)

One Wheel said:


> Maybe, but to get that fast of a single you've got to get lucky.



i've read some of your posts and I can already tell you know nothing about speedcubing :/ 

and this is simply the dumbest thing I have seen in a long time



One Wheel said:


> If you drop a cube on its corner it will turn. magnets could make it do that in a more reliable manner.


----------



## Loiloiloi (Nov 9, 2016)

Sajwo said:


> i've read some of your posts and I can already tell you know nothing about speedcubing :/


Harsh


----------



## One Wheel (Nov 9, 2016)

Sajwo said:


> i've read some of your posts and I can already tell you know nothing about speedcubing :/
> 
> and this is simply the dumbest thing I have seen in a long time



I've never claimed to be an expert, but to say I know nothing is a bit of an exaggeration. I average 10-11 seconds on 2x2. If I got a 4-move scramble (and recognized it as such) I would likely solve it in 3-4 seconds. In that sense you are correct. But I understand the principles of solving, physics, and physiology well enough to know what would be necessary and possible to set that kind of record. I know that anybody can start and stop a timer in roughly 0.2 seconds or a little less. With practice that could easily get down to 0.1 seconds or even less. That leaves 0.29 seconds for solving to set a time of 0.39 as mentioned above. An optimal four move scramble might have a solution something like U R' F D. U R' F could be done with a single drag of the right index finger, leaving D to flick with the left index finger as you drop the cube and stop the timer. That would be an incredibly lucky scramble, and as I have described it I think that someone with a lot more skill than I have could execute it in even less than 0.39. Possibly even under 0.3.


----------



## turtwig (Nov 9, 2016)

gateway cuber said:


> skewb: 0.96/2.02 That polish dude



Which one? There are three of them lol


----------



## One Wheel (Nov 9, 2016)

Dang. I knew Poland wasn't a big country, but that's even smaller than I thought.


----------



## turtwig (Nov 9, 2016)

One Wheel said:


> Dang. I knew Poland wasn't a big country, but that's even smaller than I thought.



Wait, I meant Jonatan Klosko, Michal Rzewuski, and Lukasz Burliga. They all currently hold Skewbs record so "that polish dude" could've been referring to any of them.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Nov 9, 2016)

Ronxu said:


> That's not how magnets work though. You still have to make the last move.


The table saved me from a +2 in an official solve. I saw the wrong AUF and did U' instead of U2, tried to fix it but my hands were about to hit the timer, dropped the cube, cube hit the table and it did the rest for me.


----------



## Loiloiloi (Nov 10, 2016)

inb4 new beginners method: Bash a magnetic cube against a table until it solves itself


----------



## gateway cuber (Nov 10, 2016)

turtwig said:


> Which one? There are three of them lol


the dude who just broke the WR avg, that rzuski dude (lol butchered his name...)


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Nov 10, 2016)

gateway cuber said:


> the dude who just broke the WR avg, that rzuski dude (lol butchered his name...)


Pls just look it up on the WCA site... As turtwig mentioned and if you just read it carefully, you would know that Michal and Lukasz both broke the avg with the same time on the same weekend and Jonatan has a WR single...


----------



## gateway cuber (Dec 12, 2016)

just had to edit my predictions again cause records keep getting smashed...


----------



## 1973486 (Dec 12, 2016)

Okay so I tried calculating supposedly what the WR will be in 3 years (end of 2019) based on progress since the end of 2013. There's probably better ways to do it though. 

The calculation is WR today * (WR today / WR in 2013). So for the 3x3 single, the WR in 2013 was 5.55 so it's 4.73*(4.73/5.55) which is 4.03. The complete list is:

3x3: 4.03, 6.36
4x4: 18.31, 23.23
5x5: 33.73, 43.96
2x2: 0.35, 1.33
3BLD: 14.38, 20.59
OH: 5.23, 8.85
FMC: 18 (rounded from 18.05), 23 (rounded from 23.06)
Feet: 15.15, 25.94
Megaminx: 26.02, 29.02
Pyraminx: 1.28, 1.55
Square-1: 6.31, 7.70
Clock: 2.64, 4.26
6x6: 1:25.33, 1:26.03
7x7: 2:03.57, 2:02.61 (this is correct)
4BLD: 1:08.94
5x5: 3:37.13

Obviously some of these just aren't going to happen, others seem very possible though.


----------



## Loiloiloi (Dec 12, 2016)

1973486 said:


> Okay so I tried calculating supposedly what the WR will be in 3 years (end of 2019) based on progress since the end of 2013. There's probably better ways to do it though.
> 
> Square-1: 6.31, 7.70



Lol even in 2020 Ben is still nearly half the WR


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 12, 2016)

One Wheel said:


> 7x7: *2:02.50*





1973486 said:


> 7x7: 2:03.57, *2:02.61* (this is correct)



I think it's interesting that drastically different methods can reach such similar conclusions. I calculated how many pieces need to be solved, and did a ratio from the then-WR 4.90 3x3 single.


----------



## Iamdrewbrees (Dec 20, 2016)

Kickflip1993 said:


> how about 2010 instead?
> 
> my predictions for 2010^^
> 
> ...


Shows how far the community has progressed lol
Only some of these are world class nowadays


----------



## Helmer Ewert (Jan 28, 2017)

Here are my guesses for WRs by januari 1 2020:
2x2: 0.31, 1.16
3x3: 4.29, 5.85
4x4: 19.02, 23.11
5x5: 35.90, 40.99
6x6: 1:12.41, 1:18.39
7x7: 1:58.66, 2:07.05
OH: 6.61, 9.68
Feet: 17.94, 21.88
FMC: 17, 23.00
3BLD: 15.93, 18.95
4BLD: 1:29.99
5BLD: 3:52.62
MBLD: 47/50 59:38 (Also a 47/47 will be missed by 2 seconds)
Megaminx: 28.36, 33.31
Pyraminx: 0.91, 1.81
Square-1: 4.98, 6.73
Skewb: 0.95, 2.22
Clock: 3.71, 4.87


----------



## 1973486 (Jan 28, 2017)

Helmer Ewert said:


> 2x2: 0.31



How?


----------



## sqAree (Jan 28, 2017)

1973486 said:


> How?



Maybe they change the 4 move regulation.


----------



## Loiloiloi (Jan 28, 2017)

1973486 said:


> How?


----------



## 1973486 (Jan 28, 2017)

Loiloiloi said:


>



I've seen 0.34 but it seems hard to get any faster.


----------



## Loiloiloi (Jan 28, 2017)

1973486 said:


> I've seen 0.34 but it seems hard to get any faster.


I think this could have been .31 if it was a sexy move solution.


----------



## joshsailscga (Jan 28, 2017)

Helmer Ewert said:


> MBLD: 47/50 59:38 (Also a 47/47 will be missed by 2 seconds)



That would be 46/47, which would beat 47/50 by one point. Just FYI


----------



## Torch (Jan 28, 2017)

joshsailscga said:


> That would be 46/47, which would beat 47/50 by one point. Just FYI



No no no, obviously in the future people will do double OH during multi.


----------



## WACWCA (Jan 28, 2017)

Torch said:


> No no no, obviously in the future people will do double OH during multi.


At this point I think noncubers would just give up trying to understand bld


----------



## WACWCA (Jan 28, 2017)

Torch said:


> No no no, obviously in the future people will do double OH during multi.


And one cube w/ feet


----------



## Helmer Ewert (Jan 29, 2017)

1973486 said:


> How?


It's definitely possible if you get a really easy 4-mover. I can get that time on some 4-movers


----------



## DELToS (Jan 29, 2017)

4Chan said:


> I want to express my firm opinion that the ZB method will transform cubing.
> In 2020 many people will have switched to ZB, and start to have consistent sub 9 averages.
> 
> But then again, some people thought this back in 2003, as evidenced in the yahoo speedsolving group, but enthusiasm quickly died down.
> ...



Remember when Chris said this back in 2010


----------



## GenTheThief (Jan 30, 2017)

DELToS said:


> Remember when Chris said this back in 2010


No lol
Most of us weren't cubing back then.

But lel
consistent sub-9 averages


----------



## FakeMMAP (Jan 31, 2017)

sq1 WR will be done with roux


----------



## abunickabhi (Mar 6, 2017)

2x2 - 0.3/1.1
3x3 - 3.1(Kian Mansour) / 4.90 (Kian Mansour)
4x4 - 16.00 sec(Max Park) / 19.80 sec (Max Park)
5x5 - 32 (Feliks Zemdegs) / 35 (Feliks Zemdegs)
6x6 - 1:10 (Feliks Zemdegs) / 1:15 (Feliks Zemdegs)
7x7 - 1:50 (Feliks Zemdegs) / 1:55 (Feliks Zemdegs)
3x3 BLD - 13.50 (Gianfranco Huanqui) / 18.90(Shivam Bansal)
4x4 BLD - 1:20 (Gianfranco Huanqui/Me/ Kaijun Lin/Roman )
5x5 BLD - 2:50 (Me/Kaijun lin/Roman)
3x3 OH - 5.5 (Kian Mansour) / 8.5 (Kavin Gu_Roux)

3x3 multi BLD - 75/85 (Shivam Bansal)


----------



## Daniel Lin (Mar 6, 2017)

abunickabhi said:


> 2x2 - 0.3/1.1
> 3x3 - 3.1(Kian Mansour) / 4.90 (Kian Mansour)
> 4x4 - 16.00 sec(Max Park) / 19.80 sec (Max Park)
> 5x5 - 32 (Feliks Zemdegs) / 35 (Feliks Zemdegs)
> ...


Interesting, but none of these will ever happen except for 4BLD


----------



## GenTheThief (Mar 6, 2017)

Daniel Lin said:


> Interesting, but none of these will ever happen except for 4BLD


2x2 is possible, 4x4 single is do-able but would be _really_ hard.
The others I do think are unrealistic, at least for 2020. They could be beaten in the far future at least.


----------



## Ksh13 (Mar 6, 2017)

GenTheThief said:


> 2x2 is possible, 4x4 single is do-able but would be _really_ hard.
> The others I do think are unrealistic, at least for 2020. They could be beaten in the far future at least.


Nah 4x4 is also very unrealistic, there currently hasn't even been a sub-19 single. Also 2x2 single sub-0.35 is nearly humanly impossible.


----------



## Rcuber123 (Mar 6, 2017)

What he said about 777 is definitely possible


----------



## hubingjushi (Jun 24, 2017)

2x2: 0.31, 1.03
3x3: 3.29, 4.85
4x4: 14.02, 17.35
5x5: 31.09, 39.29
6x6: 1:08.91, 1:12.39
7x7: 1:48.68, 1:52.05
OH: 5.25, 8.29
Feet: 16.86, 21.78
FMC: 17, 20.33
3BLD: 14.76, 17.05
4BLD: 1:05.39
5BLD: 2:46.70
MBLD: 49/51 57:36 
Megaminx: 22.36, 28.76
Pyraminx: 0.88, 1.53
Square-1: 4.68, 6.05
Skewb: 0.70, 1.39
Clock: 3.26, 4.07


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Jun 24, 2017)

abunickabhi said:


> 3x3 multi BLD - 75/85



lmao, Rainman is long gone, fam. 



abunickabhi said:


> 3x3 BLD - 13.50 (Gianfranco Huanqui)



Lucky scramble, full visual memo and blazing fast TPS and this still would be very much improbable. 



abunickabhi said:


> 18.90(Shivam Bansal



Very possible. Jake, Ishaan and Gianfranco all have 17's IIRC so this is likely.


----------



## ShooboppyWhiteGuy (Jun 24, 2017)

catch me up, I'm new


----------



## Ianwubby (Jun 25, 2017)

2x2: 0.49 / 1.45
3x3: 4.48 / 6.04
4x4: 19.22 / 23.80
5x5: 39.88 / 47.69
6x6: 1:24.30 / 1:31.33
7x7: 2:07.43 / 2:15.49
3BLD: 17.93 / 19.89
FMC: 18 / 23.67
OH: 6.59 / 10.43
Feet: 20.57 / 27.95
Mega: 27.70 / 33.34
Pyra: 1.28 / 2.09
Clock: 3.69 / 5.05
Skewb: 1.00 / 2.58
Squan: 5.88 / 8.15
4BLD: 1:33.09
5BLD: 3:47.50
MBLD: 43/44 in 59:04

Slightly unoptimistic in some cases, but meh.


----------



## DGCubes (Jun 25, 2017)

ShooboppyWhiteGuy said:


> catch me up, I'm new



Catch you up on what, exactly?


----------



## YouCubing (Jun 26, 2017)

FakeMMAP said:


> sq1 WR will be done with roux


HOW DID HE KNOW


----------



## ShooboppyWhiteGuy (Jun 26, 2017)

DGCubes said:


> Catch you up on what, exactly?


OMG DG ima huge fan btw I'm correcting people with the binary prefixes p.s. Not to be sheepish or anything but can u give my chanell a shoutout? It's the same as my name


----------



## Sajwo (Jun 26, 2017)

Ianwubby said:


> 2x2: 0.49 / 1.45
> 3x3: 4.48 / 6.04
> 4x4: 19.22 / 23.80
> 5x5: 39.88 / 47.69
> ...



I am pretty sure that most (if not all) of your predictions can happen this or the next year


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jun 26, 2017)

2x2 - .4x single and low 1 average
3x3 - low 4 single mid 5 average
4x4 - 18 single 22 average
5x5 - 38 single 45 average
6x6 - 1:20 single 1:25 mean
7x7 - 2:05 single 2:10 mean
3x3 BLD - 16 single sub 20 mean
4x4 BLD - 1:30 single
5x5 BLD - Sub 3 single
3x3 OH - Felik's single still reigns supreme low 9 average
3x3 fewest moves - 17 single 23 mean
3x3 w/ feet - sub 20 single 25 mean
Megaminx - sub 29 single and 31 average
Pyraminx - sub 1 single and sub 2 average
Square 1 - low 5 single and low 7 average
Clock - Nathaniel’s wr is supreme and mid 4 average
3x3 multi BLD - 50+ points


----------



## ozie (Jun 26, 2017)

Ianwubby said:


> 4x4: 19.22 / 23.80



one or two weeks for the average


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jun 26, 2017)

This will be my final set of predictions on this thread. This is for the end of 2020.
2x2: 0.45 / 1.31
3x3: 4.29 / 5.60
4x4: 18.27 / 22.22
5x5: 36.14 / 43.63
6x6: 1:14.55 / 1:20.71
7x7: 1:55.00 / 2:03.92
OH: 6.81 / 9.59
Feet: 19.55 / 25.60
FMC: 18 / 23.00
3BLD: 17.05 / 20.34
4BLD: 1:28.59 / (1:48.59)
5BLD: 3:17.22 / (3:55.86)
MBLD: 48/50 in 59:52
Megaminx: 26.44 / 30.15
Pyraminx: 1.20 / 1.99
Skewb: 1.05 / 2.08
Square-1: 5.48 / 7.40
Clock: 3.11 / 4.28

I also predict kilominx will become an official event.
Kilominx: 7.93, 11.37
the amount of cubers will have doubled, which results in the amount of WCA competitors to nearly triple.
For me:
I'll still be cubing and will have competed in all events, but I'll not be in the top 100 for anything. I will probably get around to organizing at least one comp.

E: changed clock average from 3.98 to 4.28. and 3x3 avg from 5.84 to 5.60


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jun 27, 2017)

Ordway Persyn said:


> This will be my final set of predictions on this thread. This is for the end of 2020.
> 2x2: 0.45 / 1.37
> 3x3: 4.29 / 5.84
> 4x4: 18.27 / 22.22
> ...


I think most of those are possible. To me the OH single is super unlikely as well as the clock single and especially clock average. You have to be pretty dang lucky/fast on clock to get a sub 3 or even low 4 (which is why the WR single has stood for over two years). I think a slightly lower single is possible but I don't think we will see a sub 4 average on clock for a while (if ever)


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jun 27, 2017)

Underwatercuber said:


> I think most of those are possible. To me the OH single is super unlikely as well as the clock single and especially clock average. You have to be pretty dang lucky/fast on clock to get a sub 3 or even low 4 (which is why the WR single has stood for over two years). I think a slightly lower single is possible but I don't think we will see a sub 4 average on clock for a while (if ever)


My predictions for clock make the assumption that a better clock will be released by that time. I'll change my prediction for average, as I thought the current WR average was sub-5.


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jun 27, 2017)

Ordway Persyn said:


> My predictions for clock make the assumption that a better clock will be released by that time. I'll change my prediction for average, as I thought the current WR average was sub-5.


Oh yah I forgot about someone releasing clock although honestly at the pace moyu and qiyi are going they might not release theirs before 2020


----------



## Gomorrite (Jun 27, 2017)

Ordway Persyn said:


> This will be my final set of predictions on this thread. This is for the end of 2020.
> 2x2: 0.45 / 1.37
> 3x3: 4.29 / 5.84
> 4x4: 18.27 / 22.22
> ...


I find this one of the most reasonable predictions, except a few that I find too optimistic. I don't think such 5x5 single will be achieved, nor the 5BLD. It would be too much improvement over times that are outliers at the moment (PB for Kaijun and very close to PB for Feliks).


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jun 27, 2017)

CyanSandwich said:


> Cool, a chance to make less ridiculous predictions than my 2024 ones.
> 
> 2x2: 0.60/1.32
> 3x3: 4.36/5.98
> ...


Alright, since half of my predictions have already been demolished I'll make some new (final?) ones.

Current world records for reference

2x2: 0.46/1.18 0.49/1.51
3x3: 3.88/5.41 4.73/6.39
4x4: 18.40/22.05 19.36/24.01
5x5: 37.25/44.27 41.27/49.32 
6x6: 1:13.90/1:21.55 1:27.85/1:34.68
7x7: 1:58.99/2:08.33 2:14.55/2:18.96
3BLD: 16.20/19.31 18.31/22.67
4BLD: 1:25.10/1:34.80 1:41.90/2:07.83
5BLD: 3:21.76/3:44.02 3:47.50/4:18.76
MBLD: 56 points (58/60 59:57) 41/41 54:14
OH: 6.27/9.12 6.88/10.59
Feet: 18.89/23.48 20.57/28.16
Pyra: 1.12/1.77 1.28/2.14
Mega: 25.09/29.91 29.93/35.15
Skewb: 1.03/1.79 1.10/2.62
Sq-1: 4.16/7.11 5.88/8.45
Clock: 3.69/4.86 3.73/5.23
FMC: 19/22.00 19/24.33


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 27, 2017)

2x2: 0.44/1.05
3x3: 3.8/4.9
4x4: 17/21
5x5: 38-39/45
skewb: 1.0x/2.5
pyra: 0.92/sub-1.90
squan: 5.3/7.9
OH: 6.4/9.xx

The only events I kind of know WRs for.


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jun 27, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> 2x2: 0.44/1.05
> 3x3: 3.8/4.9
> 4x4: 17/21
> 5x5: 38-39/45
> ...


If there was a dislike button I would hit it so hard right now >:l
"they are the only good events" someone needs to branch out a little bit


----------



## YouCubing (Jun 27, 2017)

YouCubing said:


> I guess I'll bandwagon. I'm putting names on these, but I think a lot of them will be held by someone who isn't even cubing right now.
> 2x2: 0.36 (Basil Herold)/1.04 (Nicolas Sanchez)
> 3x3: 3.67 (Feliks Zemdegs)/5.66 (Feliks Zemdegs)
> 4x4: 17.38 (Feliks Zemdegs)/23.95 (Max Park)
> ...


woahh some of these have already been beaten
time to redo this



Spoiler



2x2: 0.46 (Antonie Paterakis) 1.02 (Kevin Gerhardt)
3x3: 3.43 (Feliks Zemdegs) 5.35 (Feliks Zemdegs)
4x4: 16.20 (Seung Hyuk Nahm) 19.69 (Sebastian Weyer)
5x5: 36.36 (Feliks Zemdegs) 45.81 (Feliks Zemdegs)
6x6: 1:12.09 (Kevin Hays) 1:19.81 (Feliks Zemdegs)
7x7: 2:02.07 (Feliks Zemdegs) 2:05.11 (Feliks Zemdegs)
3BLD: 14.92 (Kaijun Lin) 18.90 (Gianfranco Huanqui)
FMC: 18 (Mark Boyanowski) 21.67 (Walker Welch)
OH: 4.89 (Antoine Cantin) 8.81 (Max Park)
Feet: 18.14 (Jimin Byeon) 25.34 (Raymond Goslow)
Mega: 26.12 (Juan Pablo Huanqui) 30.10 (Juan Pablo Huanqui)
Pyra: 0.72 (Jules Desjardin) 1.72 (Drew Brads)
Clock: 3.03 (Wojciech Knott) 4.55 (Tairan Zhong)
Skewb: 0.81 (Cale Schoon) 2.21 (Łukasz Burliga)
SQ1: 4.95 (Tommy Szeliga) 7.73 (Firstian Fushada)
4BLD: 1:29.89 (Kaijun Lin)
5BLD: 3:47.50 (Kaijun Lin)
MBLD: 51/53 1:00:02 (Kamil Przybylski)



i'd be surprised if even some of these are close but yeah they're there
i still stand by the fact that a lot of the wrs will be held by people nobody has heard of as of now, for example, 2 years ago nobody would've thought Max Park would break 3x3 WR avg, but he did anyway


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 27, 2017)

Novriil said:


> singles:
> 
> 2x2 - 0.7x
> 3x3 - 5.xx
> ...



All besides pyra and FMC have been completely demolished lol.


----------



## 1973486 (Jun 27, 2017)

YouCubing said:


> woahh some of these have already been beaten



One of them?


----------



## Gomorrite (Jun 27, 2017)

YouCubing said:


> woahh some of these have already been beaten
> time to redo this
> 
> 
> ...


Too much faith in Zemdegs? I believe Max Park could wipe out most of his records this year.


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jun 27, 2017)

YouCubing said:


> woahh some of these have already been beaten
> time to redo this
> 
> 
> ...


I doubt the 3bld single from kaijun. Ishaans uwr is a 15 so if anyone is going to get it then it will be him but I doubt anything sub 15


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jun 28, 2017)

Changed my 3x3 Average to 5.60. Everything is final now, no more changes.


----------



## Gomorrite (Jun 29, 2017)

I predict a significant slowdown of world records in 2018. I think 2018 will have the lowest number of broken world records since 2003.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 29, 2017)

Why is everyone making such big changes for 3x3 average? It took 3 years for Feliks to beat his 6.54, and these are getting even faster. I predict 5.6-5.7.


----------



## Cryoo (Sep 6, 2017)

K wanna try, this is for the end of 2020/early 2021

2x2: 0.3x (Maciej Czapiewski) 1.05 (Jiekang Pan)
3x3: 3.63 (Max Park) 5.55 (Feliks Zemdegs)
4x4: 16.00 (Seung Hyuk Nahm) 19.59 (Sebastian Weyer)
5x5: 34.56 (Feliks Zemdegs) 44.11 (Feliks Zemdegs)
6x6: 1:02.01 (Feliks Zemdegs) 1:15.89 (Feliks Zemdegs)
7x7: 1:58.67 (Feliks Zemdegs) 2:00.45 (Feliks Zemdegs)
3BLD: 14.00 (Kaijun Lin/Ishaan Agrawal [not sure of spelling]) 18.10 (Gianfranco Huanqui)
FMC: 17 (Linus Fresz) 20.76 (Linus Fresz)
OH: 5.88 (Vincent Wong) 8.91 (Kavin Tangtartharakul)
Feet: 18.20 (Nicolas Gertner) 22.65 (Jakub Kipa)
Mega: 24.65 (Juan Pablo Huanqui) 29.98 (Juan Pablo Huanqui)
Pyra: 1.00 (Drew Brads) 1.69 (Drew Brads)
Clock: 3.00 (Wojciech Knott) 4.20 (Tairan Zhong)
Skewb: 0.89 (Daniel Rose-Levine) 2.20 (Łukasz Burliga)
SQ1: 4.88 (Me) 7.13 (Firstian Fushada)
4BLD: 1:28.78 (Kaijun Lin)
5BLD: 3:40.30 (Kaijun Lin)
MBLD: 51/52 59:59.01 (Kamil Przybylski)


----------



## DGCubes (Sep 6, 2017)

Cryoo said:


> FMC: 17 (Linus Fresz) 20.76 (Linus Fresz)



I mean, the single could happen with some luck, but the mean is actually impossible.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 7, 2017)

DGCubes said:


> I mean, the single could happen with some luck, but the mean is actually impossible.


it took me a second to realize that you meant _actually_ actually impossible. haha


----------



## One Wheel (Sep 7, 2017)

DGCubes said:


> I mean, the single could happen with some luck, but the mean is actually impossible.


Of course it's possible. It just requires a minor format change: FMC changed to Mo25.

Edit: scratch that. It only requires a Mo17. 353/17=20.7647


----------



## Underwatercuber (Sep 7, 2017)

Cryoo said:


> K wanna try, this is for the end of 2020/early 2021
> 
> 2x2: 0.3x (Maciej Czapiewski) 1.05 (Jiekang Pan)
> 3x3: 3.63 (Max Park) 5.55 (Feliks Zemdegs)
> ...


Don't both of those OHers use roux? I mean its really fast but I think the fastest OH roux single I have seen (unofficially) was a 7 and both those times are extremely fast even at home.


----------



## Elo13 (Sep 7, 2017)

Underwatercuber said:


> Don't both of those OHers use roux? I mean its really fast but I think the fastest OH roux single I have seen (unofficially) was a 7 and both those times are extremely fast even at home.



Yes, they use roux. Kian has at least two unofficial 6's (one of them is 6.1x). I think those times unrealistic in comp so soon though, considering that there is only one official sub-8 single and the average has dropped by about half a second in the past two years.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 7, 2017)

Here I go:

2x2: 0.3, 1.1
3x3: 4.3, 5.5
4x4: 17.9, 19.8
5x5: 36, 43
6x6: 1:14, 1:23
7x7: 2:00, 2:10
3x3 OH: 6.80, 10.0
3x3 WF: 18, 25
3x3 BLD: 16.9, 21
Skewb: 0.9, 2.3
Squan: 5.3, 8.0
Pyra: 0.8, 1.8
Mega: 27, 31
Clock: 3.4, 4.9
4x4 BLD: 1:27
5x5 BLD: 3:40
3x3 Multi-BLD: 50/51 59:59.65

A lot of those are just guesses based on the current WRs.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Sep 7, 2017)

Cryoo said:


> K wanna try, this is for the end of 2020/early 2021
> 
> 2x2: Average 1.05 (Jiekang Pan)



I don't think we'll see an average this low for 10 years if ever.


----------



## Hazel (Sep 7, 2017)

I'm gonna say the 3x3 single will be sub-4 then, and the average sub-5.5
A sub-16 3BLD single will have been achieved as well, along with a sub-16 4x4 solve.


----------



## GenTheThief (Sep 7, 2017)

Elo13 said:


> considering that there is only one official sub-8 single


There are 3

https://www.worldcubeassociation.or...gionId=&years=&show=100+Results&single=Single


----------



## kamilprzyb (Sep 7, 2017)

Cryoo said:


> MBLD: 51/52 59:59.01 (Kamil Przybylski)


Hmm it feels very nice that somebody believes in me  but this result is impossible (officially) in speedcubing as we understand it today. Its technically possible if
-we improve mbld organisation and conditions at comps
-somebody is fully sponsored and does it fully profesionally
-somebody is crazy determined
I would like to be proved wrong, but I dont think it will ever happen, and IMO we will never see >45 points in mbld


----------



## Underwatercuber (Sep 7, 2017)

kamilprzyb said:


> Hmm it feels very nice that somebody believes in me  but this result is impossible (officially) in speedcubing as we understand it today. Its technically possible if
> -we improve mbld organisation and conditions at comps
> -somebody is fully sponsored and does it fully profesionally
> -somebody is crazy determined
> I would like to be proved wrong, but I dont think it will ever happen, and IMO we will never see >45 points in mbld


Maskow has that 49/50 at home so I think we could see around 50 points officially, it would be insane but I think it is possible


----------



## Loser (Sep 8, 2017)

2x2: 0.41, 1.32
3x3: 3.54, 5.43
4x4: 16.76, 19.85
5x5: 34.10, 39.67
6x6: 58.85, 1:05.79
7x7: 1:39.78, 1:48.93
3BLD: 14.56, 18.92
FMC: 18, 21.33
OH: 5.96, 9.12
Feet: 17.42, 20.33
Mega: 25.87, 29.54
Pyra: 1.16, 1.97
Clock: 3.23, 4.56
Skewb: 0.97, 2.12
SQ1: 5.23, 7.89
4BLD: 1:15.67
5BLD: 2:45.56
MBLD: 42/42 58:54.89


----------



## T1_M0 (Sep 8, 2017)

22: 0.41, 1.29
33: 4.25, 5.74
44: 18.15, 21.01
55: 35.48, 40.22
66: 1:15.67, 1:22.52
77: 1:58.98, 2:09.40
3bld: 16.55, 20.16
fmc: 18, 22.67
oh: 6.58, 9.36
feet: 20.57, 26.19
mega: 26.98, 32.55
pyra: 1.15, 1.89
clock: 3.73, 4.84
skewb: 1.08, 2.32
squan: 5.03, 8.03
4bld: 1:30.43
5bld: 3:39.69
mbld: 44/46


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 8, 2017)

T1_M0 said:


> 22: 0.41, 1.29
> 33: 4.25, 5.74
> 44: 18.15, 21.01
> 55: 35.48, 40.22
> ...


That actually seems quite realistic, but maybe just a tad unoptimistic.


----------



## applezfall (Sep 22, 2017)

2x2:0.39,1.3x
3x3:low 4,5.4
4x4:like 18,21
5x5:34-36,40
6x6:1:10,1:20
7x7:sub 2,2:05
oh:low 6,low 9
bld:16,21
fmc:18,22.67
feet:sub 20,25
pyra:low 1,high 1
skewb:low 1,low 2
megaminx:26,32
clock:3.5,sub 5
squan:low 5,low 7
4bld:idk low 1 minute
5bld: idk about 5bld but I think sub3 maybe
3bld:46 points


----------



## Real Life Cuber (Sep 22, 2017)

I say by 2020 the 3x3 we will be sub 4.


----------



## cuber314159 (Oct 5, 2017)

my predictions( assuming no sudden jumps as it seems unlikely they will happen as hardware doesn't seem like it can improve too much, I think magnets were responsible for the jumps we've seen this year)

2x2: 0.42,1.39
3x3: 4.40,5.55
4x4: 18.89,22.24
5x5: 35.78,42.57
6x6: 1:12.75,1:21.67
7x7: 2:00.00(LOL),2:08.65
3BLD: 15.46,19,27
FMC: 18,23
3OH: 6.88,9.82
feet: 19.89,24.67
mega: 26.34,31.78
pyra: 1.22,1.97
clock: 3.73,5.00
skewb: 1.05,2.05
squan: 5.12,8.35
4BLD: 1:20.01
5BLD: 3:32.56
MBLD: 45/45
Edited 3x3x3 on 18/10/17
Btw. You may have guessed I like to be pessimistic


----------



## applezfall (Oct 5, 2017)

cuber314159 said:


> my predictions( assuming no sudden jumps as it seems unlikely they will happen as hardware doesn't seem like it can improve too much, I think magnets were responsible for the jumps we've seen this year)
> 
> 2x2: 0.42,1.39
> 3x3: 4.40,5.88
> ...


3x3 average,squan average,5bld,4x4 can happen in 2018-2019 
also the fmc one is impossible


----------



## 1973486 (Oct 5, 2017)

applezfall said:


> squan average can happen in 2018-2019


But hopefully 2017



> also the fmc one is impossible



How?


----------



## lejitcuber (Oct 5, 2017)

1973486 said:


> But hopefully 2017
> 
> 
> 
> How?



He must have interpreted it as 18.23 for a mean, not 18 single and 23 mean


----------



## WACWCA (Oct 5, 2017)

Just putting my opinion on 2x2, it will 100% be 1.2, I'm pretty sure the record is about to get destroyed soon, so many people are peaking at crazy fast times and just need a little bit of luck


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Oct 5, 2017)

I don't think some people are realising that this deadline is only 2 and a bit years away (if this is for the start of year)

some predictions are a bit crazy


----------



## applezfall (Oct 6, 2017)

lejitcuber said:


> He must have interpreted it as 18.23 for a mean, not 18 single and 23 mean


oh ok I was confused


----------



## applezfall (Oct 6, 2017)

WACWCA said:


> Just putting my opinion on 2x2, it will 100% be 1.2, I'm pretty sure the record is about to get destroyed soon, so many people are peaking at crazy fast times and just need a little bit of luck


you have a chance to get it also update ur signature


----------



## Competition Cuber (Oct 6, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> Here I go:
> 
> 2x2: 0.3, 1.1
> 3x3: 4.3, 5.5
> ...


Changed my OH single and average, and 4x4 average


cuber314159 said:


> assuming no sudden jumps as it seems unlikely they will happen as hardware doesn't seem like it can improve too much,


Then again, we thought that before magnets too.


WACWCA said:


> Just putting my opinion on 2x2, it will 100% be 1.2, I'm pretty sure the record is about to get destroyed soon, so many people are peaking at crazy fast times and just need a little bit of luck


I completely agree with this.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Oct 6, 2017)

Ordway Persyn said:


> This will be my final set of predictions on this thread. This is for the end of 2020.
> 2x2: 0.45 / 1.31
> 3x3: 4.13 / 5.60
> 4x4: 18.27 / 22.22
> ...


I decided to tweak some of these. once 2018 hits I will no longer update these predictions.


----------



## 1973486 (Oct 6, 2017)

Ordway Persyn said:


> I decided to tweak some of these.



Which?


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Oct 6, 2017)

1973486 said:


> Which?


Single: 3x3, 6x6, 7x7, 5Bld, MBLD
Avg: 2x2, 5x5, 6x6, 7x7, FMC (5BLD)

Underwater's reply to the post contains what there orgionally were.


----------



## Ianwubby (Oct 6, 2017)

Right, time to reconsider my predictions from not too long ago. NEW PREDICTION TIME:

2x2 - 0.44, 1.28
3x3 - 4.48, 5.79
4x4 - 18.76, 22.07
5x5 - 35.90, 41.40
6x6 - 1:08.43, 1:19.49
7x7 - 1:56.49, 2:07.45
Mega - 26.30, 33.98
Pyra - 1.24, 1.80
Skewb - 1.00, 2.23
Squan - 5.09, 7.95
Clock - 3.59, 4.99
Feet - 19.90, 26.74
OH - 6.79, 9.43
FMC - 18, 22.67
3BLD - 16.97, 19.58
4BLD - 1:21.13
5BLD - 3:05.33
MBLD - 43/44 59:10


----------



## applezfall (Oct 7, 2017)

Ianwubby said:


> Right, time to reconsider my predictions from not too long ago. NEW PREDICTION TIME:
> 
> 2x2 - 0.44, 1.28
> 3x3 - 4.48, 5.79
> ...


oh and 4x4 average can happen next year also 3x3 can happen in 2019


----------



## Competition Cuber (Oct 17, 2017)

Lets try another set:

2x2: 0.39, 1.17
3x3: 3.89, 5.50
4x4: 17.86, 19.88
5x5: 35.43, 41.56
6x6: 1:07.64, 1:18.76
7x7: 1:50.97, 2:05.61
3x3 BLD: 16.54, 19.98
3x3 FMC: 18, 22
3x3 OH: 6.45, 9.78
3x3 WF: 17.76, 24.56
Megaminx: 26.78, 31.56
Pyraminx: 0.72, 1.63
Clock: 3.26, 4.78
Square-one: 4.95, 7.72
4x4 BLD: 1:17.35
5x5 BLD: 3:29.65
3x3 Multi-BLD: 46/47 59:50


----------



## applezfall (Oct 17, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> Lets try another set:
> 
> 
> Pyraminx: 0.72


lolno


----------



## Ronxu (Oct 17, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> 59:49.62



9f2) All timed results, averages, and means over 10 minutes are measured and rounded to the nearest second (e.g. x.4 becomes x, x.5 becomes x+1).


----------



## Competition Cuber (Oct 17, 2017)

applezfall said:


> lolno


couple sledges, it might be possible.

I dont want to make the mistake of drastically underestimating people like the predictions in 2009-20012 did.


Ronxu said:


> 9f2) All timed results, averages, and means over 10 minutes are measured and rounded to the nearest second (e.g. x.4 becomes x, x.5 becomes x+1).


Fixed


----------



## applezfall (Oct 17, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> couple sledges, it might be possible.


I still dont think something like this will happen on stackmat before 2025 atleast.The easiest scramble I think might be L' U L U' L R' my best stackmatted with this is .81
edit: L R' L' R u' l is also good


----------



## Competition Cuber (Oct 17, 2017)

applezfall said:


> L R' L' R u' l


got 8.02 with this, and I average 4-5 on pyra, Drew could probably do it.


----------



## applezfall (Oct 18, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> got 8.02 with this, and I average 4-5 on pyra, Drew could probably do it.


8.02? lol


----------



## Dancing Jules (Oct 18, 2017)

cuber314159 said:


> my predictions( assuming no sudden jumps as it seems unlikely they will happen as hardware doesn't seem like it can improve too much, I think magnets were responsible for the jumps we've seen this year)
> 
> 2x2: 0.42,1.39
> 3x3: 4.40,*5.88*



Lol, Feliks strikes again.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 18, 2017)

lol what are you guys talking about, the world's gonna end in 2012


----------



## shadowslice e (Oct 18, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> lol what are you guys talking about, the world's gonna end in 2012


Worlds 2017 is in Paris!


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Oct 19, 2017)

shadowslice e said:


> Worlds 2017 is in Paris!


Feliks got a 5.66 WR!!


----------



## Competition Cuber (Oct 19, 2017)

applezfall said:


> 8.02? lol


lol I meant 0.82


----------



## applezfall (Oct 19, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> lol I meant 0.82


ok


----------



## Competition Cuber (Dec 29, 2017)

Okay, lets update a bit (single/average):

2x2: 0.43/1.21
3x3: 3.97/5.44
4x4: 18.01/20.72
5x5: 37.62/42.51
6x6: 1:16.51/1:24.65
7x7: 1:59.87/2:09.56
Skewb: 1.21/1.96
Squan: 5.26/7.48
Pyra: 0.98/1.78
Mega: 28.74/31.51
3x3 OH: 6.65/9.87
3x3 WF: 20.57/23.56 (IDK how the transition to average of 5 will affect his though)
3x3 FMC: 18/23.33
3x3 BLD: 16.82/21.54
4x4 BLD: 1:19.87
5x5 BLD: 3:31.56
3x3 multi: 45/46 59:59.71
Clock: 3.38/4.98

EDIT March 14, 2018: changed one of these, and I will no longer update these predictions.


----------



## Ronxu (Dec 29, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> Okay, lets update a bit (single/average):
> 
> 2x2: 0.43/1.21
> 3x3: 3.97/5.44
> ...



The whole point of the thread is to go back and have a giggle at how far off our predictions were 10 years ago. Constantly updating your predictions ruins it.


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 29, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> 3x3 multi: 45/46 59:*59.71*



I like this: new timers that can go over 10 minutes.


----------



## cuber314159 (Dec 29, 2017)

Edmund said:


> 2x2 -.51, 2.17
> 3x3- 4.88, 8.67
> 4x4- 29.14, 35.31
> 5x5- 58.72, 1:08.55
> ...


I'm just going to quote this to highlight the post above^^


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 29, 2017)

Mike Hughey said:


> Ron will finally retire from being in charge of the WCA, and István Kocza will take over. So then we'll have the following records:
> 
> 6x6x6 BLD: 24:35
> 7x7x7 BLD: 38:26
> Megaminx BLD: 15:10


Sadly, it appears I was terribly wrong with this prediction. :-(


----------



## CarterK (Dec 29, 2017)

I'm actually kind of curious to see how far magics would go had they not been removed.


----------



## Underwatercuber (Dec 29, 2017)

CarterK said:


> I'm actually kind of curious to see how far magics would go had they not been removed.


I doubt much further.


----------



## joshsailscga (Dec 30, 2017)

Underwatercuber said:


> I doubt much further.



You are correct for the same reason that magic was removed from WCA- there's only one method, and only one solution to the magic. It comes down to who has the fastest hands. Even with something like 2x2, new methods and alg sets have been created over the years, and that is what has driven the advance of that particular event. Also, new hardware has played a large part. With magic, there is no new method to develop, and while you could argue that somebody might have come up with some revolutionary new hardware, it just would not have done much at all to improve magic times.


----------



## Mr Cubism (Nov 24, 2018)

OLLiver said:


> Ok some predictions 3x3 3.47/5.39



What the f......?!??!??


----------



## LightFlame_ (Nov 24, 2018)

Novriil said:


> singles:
> 
> 2x2 - 0.7x
> 3x3 - 5.xx
> ...


not even 2020 yet, and we've already broken almost all of it
woah


----------



## Thom S. (Nov 24, 2018)

CitricAcid said:


> 3x3: 5.55
> 
> And, the new WR holder who get's this record will
> use ZZ. I CAN SEE INTO THE FUTURE!!! OOO!!!





Tomk said:


> I beg to differ, *they will use petrus*...



Meta


----------



## Sajwo (Nov 24, 2018)

Tim Major said:


> I have an idea though that if someone learns ZBLL to be used with petrus, that would be fast.



Inspection: z y
2x2x3+EO: U R2 U' F' L F' U' L'
F2L：U' R U R2 U R U2 R' U R
ZBLL：U R' U' R U' R‘ U2 R U


----------



## Angry_Mob (Jan 21, 2019)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Jay will get a random 3.8 and his reaction will be spectacular.



rip


----------



## U Perm (Jan 22, 2019)

That70sShowDude said:


> What do you guys think the WR's are going to be in the year 2020?
> 
> Cubing will definately be a lot different by then
> 
> ...


----------



## T1_M0 (Jan 31, 2019)

hey, these were some actually nice guesses


DuffyEdge said:


> 2020 Predictions:
> 
> Clock will be replaced by Skewb.. And 8x8 and 6x6 BLD will also join....
> 
> ...


----------



## WoowyBaby (Feb 1, 2019)

What about predict what the records will be in 2025? That’s 6 years from now.
I think they might be:

Event- Single / Average
2x2- 0.41 / 1.01
3x3- 3.13 / 5.02
4x4- 14 / 18
5x5- 31 / 36
6x6- 1:03 / 1:07
7x7- 1:34 / 1:39
3BLD- 13 / 16
FMC- 16 / 22
OH - 5.72 / 8.01
Feet and Clock are removed
Megaminx- 23 / 27
Pyraminx- 0.79 / 1.69
Skewb- 0.94 / 1.82
Square1- 4.14 / 5.79
4BLD- 1:09
5BLD- 2:47
Kilominx is added- 11.22 / 13.88
3x3 MultiBlind- 60/60 59:57

What are your predictions?


----------



## chunky (Feb 2, 2019)

That's an interesting Idea @WoowyBaby 
I think some of those are a bit optimistic *cough cough.. multibld.. cough cough*
But It'll definitely be interesting to see the differences


----------



## WoowyBaby (Feb 2, 2019)

chunky said:


> That's an interesting Idea @WoowyBaby
> I think some of those are a bit optimistic *cough cough.. multibld.. cough cough*
> But It'll definitely be interesting to see the differences


(yeah 1min avg per cube for multiblind is probably not realistic)
Well if you go back 6 years then the 4x4 single, for example, was 25.34.
18.42/25.34= 0.727
14.x (I’ll put .5) / 18.42 = 0.787
At least for 4x4, I predict the inmprovent will be slightly slower (proportionally) in the next 6 years than past 6 years.
That’s at least for 4x4, for all the other events I don’t know what the math is but if in your opinion you don’t see the records getting much faster then they are today, then that’s fine, I basically just made up random numbers honestly xd


----------



## Gomorrite (Feb 2, 2019)

abunickabhi said:


> 2x2 - 0.3/1.1
> 3x3 - 3.1(Kian Mansour) / 4.90 (Kian Mansour)
> 4x4 - 16.00 sec(Max Park) / 19.80 sec (Max Park)
> 5x5 - 32 (Feliks Zemdegs) / 35 (Feliks Zemdegs)
> ...


These were the most interesting predictions made in 2017. They were made 46 months before the end of 2020, and we are now 23 months before the end of 2020. Some people commented at the time that they were impossible and yet 2 of them have already been broken.

Of course, it is much easier now to get a feeling of how right was he:

3x3 - Both single and average will be very very difficult, although not completely impossible.
4x4 - These could happen, but the chances are not very high.
5x5 - Nah, these won't happen
6x6 - Very likely that Max Park will break these
7x7 - Already broken by Max Park
3BLD - Average will likely be broken, but single will be very hard
4BLD - Very likely to be broken
5BLD - There is no reason to believe Stanley Chapel can't beat this
3x3 OH - Very difficult, but there are some chances
MultiBLD - No, I don't think anyone will go above 60 points, and even that will require someone to give up all the time in their life during the next 23 months.

Overall I think around 50% can be done before the end of 2020.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Feb 2, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> What about predict what the records will be in 2025? That’s 6 years from now.
> I think they might be:
> 
> Event- Single / Average
> ...


I made a thread

https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/world-record-predictions-for-year-2025.68346/


----------



## DesertWolf (Feb 2, 2019)

4Chan said:


> I want to express my firm opinion that the ZB method will transform cubing.
> In 2020 many people will have switched to ZB, and start to have consistent sub 9 averages.
> 
> But then again, some people thought this back in 2003, as evidenced in the yahoo speedsolving group, but enthusiasm quickly died down.
> ...


Having some fun reading through 2009 replies. (not judging them considering our predictions of speed cubing in the future are gonna be as far of as these ones)


CitricAcid said:


> 3x3: 5.55
> 
> And, the new WR holder who get's this record will
> use ZZ. I CAN SEE INTO THE FUTURE!!! OOO!!!


ZZ didn't really go as planned did it. haha


Tim Major said:


> ~coughnochancecough~ It is fast, but I think the people average 12 or so with roux, may have reached the limit to how fast it goes.


Kian would like to have a word with you xD


Hadley4000 said:


> 2x2 - Single the same, sub 2.3 avg.
> 3x3 - 6.xx single, sub 9 avg.
> 4x4 - Sub 30 single, sub-38 avg.
> 5x5 - sub 1 single, sub 1:10 avg.
> ...





Parity said:


> Faz will be getting the 3x3x3 times in his next comp.


^^ This one basically sums up the previous quoted message.

As i said i'm not judging any of this. It was 2009, cubing was completely different. And probably we will be laughing at ourselves in 2025, but hey still had some fun reading through some of these.


----------



## DGCubes (Feb 3, 2019)

chunky said:


> That's an interesting Idea @WoowyBaby
> I think some of those are a bit optimistic *cough cough.. multibld.. cough cough*
> But It'll definitely be interesting to see the differences



I'd be very surprised if MBLD doesn't reach 60 points in 6 years, especially seeing how much work people have been putting into it nowadays. Just look at the earlier posts in this thread; people thought sub-8 3x3 averages _might_ happen by next year.


----------



## chunky (Feb 3, 2019)

DGCubes said:


> I'd be very surprised if MBLD doesn't reach 60 points in 6 years, especially seeing how much work people have been putting into it nowadays. Just look at the earlier posts in this thread; people thought sub-8 3x3 averages _might_ happen by next year.


UwU DGCubes lol
Doing the math, let's say that inspection takes 20 minutes (which is fast, 20 seconds per cube), that leaves 40 seconds per cube to be solved. So as @WoowyBaby said, 1 min per cube. That kind of precision is insane. Right now the world record is 48/48, so that doesn't account for solving _and _inspecting an extra 12 cubes. 
Tbh I wouldn't be surprised if we started seeing 5x5 MBLD because people like Tom Nelson are _really quick. _Even that's an understatement


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 3, 2019)

chunky lol
First notice that DGCubes was talking about a 2025 prediction, not a 2020 prediction. It would be outrageous to think someone is likely to get 60/60 by 2020, but I don't see it as outrageous by 2025.

There are probably 5 people who have made credible attempts at 50 cubes; 50/50 could still happen any day. So people only need to improve by 10 cubes, not 12.

It is true that we seem to be in an interest lull at the moment. Shivam hit the record and then it seemed like the fire went out of the top 5. I haven't seen much from Graham, Kamil, Shivam, Mark, etc. lately. But there will certainly be a couple more waves of assaults on that record by 2025. The previous record jump was from 42 to 48, with multiple people capable of doing 50. Some silly people actually thought Maskow's record would never be broken.Now that's a quaint idea. It is certainly possible someone could do 60 by 2025.

Edit: I take it back - Graham still seems to be working on it; he's been trying 53 in our Weekly Competition for quite a while lately, and making very credible attempts at it. His most recent attempt he had 3 minutes left over. So Graham could hit 53 or 54 or maybe even 55 on a really good day right now. And he's motivated - he hasn't gotten a WR yet.


----------



## abunickabhi (Feb 3, 2019)

Gomorrite said:


> These were the most interesting predictions made in 2017. They were made 46 months before the end of 2020, and we are now 23 months before the end of 2020. Some people commented at the time that they were impossible and yet 2 of them have already been broken.
> 
> Of course, it is much easier now to get a feeling of how right was he:
> 
> ...



Graham is already close to getting 60 points at home, so we are getting there, as advances in BLD algs are being made.

Thank you for appreciating my predictions yo!


----------



## Gomorrite (Feb 3, 2019)

Graham and Shivam are making progress, but WB is still 49 points by Kamil. I think their improvement per practiced time will start showing a lot of diminishing returns now. As Mike Hughey said, I think it could happen by 2025 but 2020 seems too soon to me.


----------



## chunky (Feb 3, 2019)

Mike Hughey said:


> chunky lol
> First notice that DGCubes was talking about a 2025 prediction, not a 2020 prediction. It would be outrageous to think someone is likely to get 60/60 by 2020, but I don't see it as outrageous by 2025.
> 
> There are probably 5 people who have made credible attempts at 50 cubes; 50/50 could still happen any day. So people only need to improve by 10 cubes, not 12.
> ...



Even if he starts getting it around half the time at home, there is still going to be pressure surrounding the competition. I would be very surprised if the MBLD WR isn't broken this year. Of course, 60/60 is definitely possible in 5 years, I'm just skeptical of the likeliness of the top people managing to pull it off in comp. Graham is 100% going to be 59/60 with 2 edges off. (sorry graham)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 3, 2019)

That's what people figured with Shivam, and with Maskow before him. And yet...

I don't know if it's the same for them at their level as it is for me at my pitiful level, but some days, my memory is just solid, for no reason I know, and everything just sticks, and execution is comfortable and solid. On those days, it seems almost trivial to get 100%. And several times those days for me have been in competition. I suspect it's the same for them. (Otherwise, how do you explain 41/41 and 48/48?)


----------



## chunky (Feb 4, 2019)

Mike Hughey said:


> That's what people figured with Shivam, and with Maskow before him. And yet...
> 
> I don't know if it's the same for them at their level as it is for me at my pitiful level, but some days, my memory is just solid, for no reason I know, and everything just sticks, and execution is comfortable and solid. On those days, it seems almost trivial to get 100%. And several times those days for me have been in competition. I suspect it's the same for them. (Otherwise, how do you explain 41/41 and 48/48?)


Well, some people have a photographic memory. That would be insane for blind solves. 
I think currently it is possible for some cubers to get 60/60, just not on a regular basis.
sidenote- sq1 blind is super impressive


----------



## sigalig (Feb 15, 2019)

Gomorrite said:


> These were the most interesting predictions made in 2017. They were made 46 months before the end of 2020, and we are now 23 months before the end of 2020. Some people commented at the time that they were impossible and yet 2 of them have already been broken.
> 
> Of course, it is much easier now to get a feeling of how right was he:
> 
> ...



I think 60 points could happen in 2019, and definitely over 60 points in 2020


----------



## Gomorrite (Feb 15, 2019)

sigalig said:


> I think 60 points could happen in 2019, and definitely over 60 points in 2020


Congratulations on the WB, I just saw your video.


----------



## ecuber57 (Feb 17, 2019)

uh.................................................... im here in *2019 *and here are a few records:

3x3: 3.47
2x2: 0.49
4x4: 19.??
you were wayyyyyyyyyyyyy off.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 17, 2019)

Hadley4000 said:


> 2x2 - Single the same, sub 2.3 avg.
> 3x3 - 6.xx single, sub 9 avg.
> 4x4 - Sub 30 single, sub-38 avg.
> 5x5 - sub 1 single, sub 1:10 avg.
> ...


To show how far off Hadley was on these, Harry Savage by himself currently has all these beat except 6x6x6 single, 3BLD, 5BLD, multiBLD, and megaminx single (well, and magic and master magic). Does anyone else get even closer to having them all personally?



Mike Hughey said:


> Ron will finally retire from being in charge of the WCA, and István Kocza will take over. So then we'll have the following records:
> 
> 6x6x6 BLD: 24:35
> 7x7x7 BLD: 38:26
> Megaminx BLD: 15:10


Wow, I was wrong on this. Of course my silly joke that István would take over and make these actual events was obviously never going to happen, but I never would have imagined that I would personally beat the 6BLD and 7BLD times by several minutes. And of course the UWR is now 8:10.10 for 6BLD, 14:59.74 for 7BLD, and 7:22.31 for megaminx. So yeah, I was way off - times got that much faster than I thought even without the incentive of official results!


----------



## willtri4 (Feb 17, 2019)

Mike Hughey said:


> To show how far off Hadley was on these, Harry Savage by himself currently has all these beat except 6x6x6 single, 3BLD, 5BLD, multiBLD, and megaminx single (well, and magic and master magic). Does anyone else get even closer to having them all personally?



Martin Vaedele Egdal has all but feet, 5BLD, and MBLD


----------



## Mr Cubism (Jun 28, 2019)

DuffyEdge said:


> 2020 Predictions:
> 
> 3x3 Single - 3.76
> 3x3 Average - 5.20
> ...



For being predicted 10 years ago, you are very close on these!


----------



## mjm (Jun 29, 2019)

Mr Cubism said:


> For being predicted 10 years ago, you are very close on these!


It was six years ago but still very impressive! Exciting to think about where we'll be in 2025.


----------



## Metallic Silver (Jun 29, 2019)

Singles
2x2: 0.45
3x3: 3.39
4x4: 17.73
5x5: 35.86
6x6: 1:12.48
7x7: 1:45.32
3BLD: 15.40
FMC: 15
3x3OH: 6.65
3x3Feet: 16.47
Megaminx: 25.64
Skewb: 1.07
Pyraminx: 0.90
Square-1: 4.86


----------



## Hazel (Jun 29, 2019)

Metallic Silver said:


> Singles
> 2x2: 0.45
> 3x3: 3.39
> 4x4: 17.73
> ...


This seems like a bit too fast, considering 2020 is only half a year away...



DuffyEdge said:


> 2020 Predictions:
> 
> Clock will be replaced by Skewb.. And 8x8 and 6x6 BLD will also join....
> 
> ...


This was really on point, 6 years ago...
edit: oh whoops sorry for the double post!


----------



## aerocube (Jul 26, 2019)

it's funny looking back on this and seeing how unambitious everybody was
people forget to take account of the fact that hardware is also improving


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jul 26, 2019)

Competition Cuber said:


> Okay, lets update a bit (single/average):
> 
> 2x2: 0.43/1.21
> 3x3: 3.97/5.44
> ...


So here was my last post.... I’m gonna stick to my word and not change any of these. I’m shocked the the 3x3 WR single though. And do note, the 4 and 5 bld were for singles, this was before they started recognizing means.


----------



## Daxton Brumfield (Jul 27, 2019)

I just looked at some of the predictions and it is kinda scary how close people were 10 years ago


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jul 27, 2019)

Daxton Brumfield said:


> I just looked at some of the predictions and it is kinda scary how close people were 10 years ago


Uhhh....


Novriil said:


> singles:
> 
> 2x2 - 0.7x
> 3x3 - 5.xx
> ...





Edmund said:


> 2x2 -.51, 2.17
> 3x3- 4.88, 8.67
> 4x4- 29.14, 35.31
> 5x5- 58.72, 1:08.55
> ...





Lt-UnReaL said:


> 7x7 - 2:49.17





Hadley4000 said:


> 2x2 - Single the same, sub 2.3 avg.
> 3x3 - 6.xx single, sub 9 avg.
> 4x4 - Sub 30 single, sub-38 avg.
> 5x5 - sub 1 single, sub 1:10 avg.
> ...


Lol would you like more?


----------



## Daxton Brumfield (Jul 27, 2019)

Lol I forgot that magic used to be an event


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jul 27, 2019)

Daxton Brumfield said:


> Lol I forgot that magic used to be an event


I wasn't talking about magic....


----------



## Daxton Brumfield (Jul 27, 2019)

I know but still it is hard to think that magic was actually an event


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jul 30, 2019)

ecuber57 said:


> uh.................................................... im here in *2019 *and here are a few records:
> 
> 3x3: 3.47
> 2x2: 0.49
> ...


I'll see if I can find the post, but someone actually predicted 3.47 for the 2020 3x3 WR single.


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Jul 30, 2019)

Daniel Wu said:


> And which horrible cubers (like me) will get to be world class? (Maybe in my dreams... )


This guy podiumed at worlds 4 years later in pyra


----------



## Mr Cubism (Sep 16, 2019)

We are closing in.......

The time this thread was created the world records was (in the end of 2009):

3x3: 7.08 / 10.07

4x4: 36.46 / 43.43

5x5: 1:07.25 / 1:16.75

6x6: 2:15.53 / 2:32.00

7x7: 3:43.15 / 3:57.71

3x3 blind (single only): 49:35

megaminx: 57.94 1:04.34


So in most cases the WRs are cut i half the last 10 years.
I have hard to image that it will continue doing so....


----------



## yashb (Oct 25, 2019)

Randomno said:


> Depends on the moves, considering U perm UWRs are 8 moves and 0.6x.


lmao U perm


----------



## Competition Cuber (Nov 2, 2019)

Almost there!


----------



## fun at the joy (Nov 2, 2019)

OLLiver said:


> Ok some predictions
> 2x2 0.48/1.09
> 3x3 3.47/5.39
> 4x4 17.52/ don' care
> ...



I think that is what you said @Cubingcubecuber


very close with 4x4 single as well


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Nov 2, 2019)

fun at the joy said:


> I think that is what you said @Cubingcubecuber
> 
> 
> very close with 4x4 single as well


?? What did I say?


----------



## fun at the joy (Nov 2, 2019)

I was just reading trough the thread and so your post


Competition Cuber said:


> I'll see if I can find the post, but someone actually predicted 3.47 for the 2020 3x3 WR single.



and somehow thought it was your latest post in this thread (which it isn't cause it was 4 months ago)


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Nov 3, 2019)

fun at the joy said:


> I was just reading trough the thread and so your post
> 
> 
> and somehow thought it was your latest post in this thread (which it isn't cause it was 4 months ago)


That’s not me


----------



## fun at the joy (Nov 3, 2019)

wow how did I miss that?

I'm sorry


----------



## ProStar (Dec 25, 2019)

It's funny looking back and seeing how hilariously inaccurate the predictions are. They were talking about consistently sub-9 as a lofty expectation, and look where we are now: 3 people have gotten sub-6 averages. People then said Roux was finished at 12 seconds, and Sean-Patrick Villenauva got a sub-6



Tomk said:


> CitricAcid said:
> 
> 
> > 3x3: 5.55
> ...



Well, Yusheng Du did technically use Petrus, if not intentionally. Looks like someone got the prediction right


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Dec 26, 2019)

ProStar said:


> It's funny looking back and seeing how hilariously inaccurate the predictions are. They were talking about consistently sub-9 as a lofty expectation, and look where we are now: 3 people have gotten sub-6 averages. People then said Roux was finished at 12 seconds, and Sean-Patrick Villenauva got a sub-6
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Yusheng Du did technically use Petrus, if not intentionally. Looks like someone got the prediction right


You can say that about any solve.


----------



## Etotheipi (Dec 26, 2019)

Zeke Mackay said:


> You can say that about any solve.


No, not every solve us an XXcross +EO skip, which was what Du got.


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Dec 26, 2019)

Etotheipi said:


> No, not every solve us an XXcross +EO skip, which was what Du got.


Here's a Petrus solve I just did to prove my point.








alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net


----------



## Etotheipi (Dec 26, 2019)

Zeke Mackay said:


> Here's a Petrus solve I just did to prove my point.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you just did a CFOP solve, not a Petrus solve. You say you can call any solve a Petrus solve, but I think your logic is that at the end of every solve, 2x2x2 is solved, and 2x2x3, and EO, and F2L, and LL. Petrus is a different method. If I did a solve with domino reduction, could you call it petrus?


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Dec 26, 2019)

Etotheipi said:


> you just did a CFOP solve, not a Petrus solve. You say you can call any solve a Petrus solve, but I think your logic is that at the end of every solve, 2x2x2 is solved, and 2x2x3, and EO, and F2L, and LL. Petrus is a different method. If I did a solve with domino reduction, could you call it petrus?


2x2 block with everything skip!


----------



## Underwatercuber (Dec 26, 2019)

Saying a solve used a certain method when the solver does not use that method is stupid lol


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Dec 27, 2019)

I don't see any wrong in saying that technically his solve was petrus.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Dec 27, 2019)

Mike Hughey said:


> It would be outrageous to think someone is likely to get 60/60 by 2020, but I don't see it as outrageous by 2025.




* 3x3x3 Multi-Blind*

TypeNameResultCitizen ofCompetition
Single

Graham Siggins

59/60 59:46

United States

OSU Blind Weekend 2019












FYI


----------



## That70sShowDude (Dec 30, 2019)

That70sShowDude said:


> What do you guys think the WR's are going to be in the year 2020?



Time flies


----------



## ProStar (Dec 30, 2019)

That70sShowDude said:


> Time flies



Two more days!


----------



## ProStar (Dec 30, 2019)

Tim Major said:


> hubingjushi said:
> 
> 
> > 2x2: 0.40 / 1.15
> ...



Heh heh


----------



## AlphaCuber is awesome (Dec 30, 2019)

ProStar said:


> Heh heh


most of those didn't happen though so he was right in the 5 years bit. Obviously they will probably all happen within the next 2 years so his I don't think these will ever happen is wrong.


----------



## ProStar (Dec 30, 2019)

I was talking about the "I only see a couple of these happening ever, let alone in 5 years. Some of the averages just aren't going to ever happen." Most of there have either been accomplished or are very close(within a second or two). And some of them are way higher than WR, like 7x7, 4BLD, and 5BLD


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jan 1, 2020)

Competition Cuber said:


> Okay, lets update a bit (single/average):
> 
> *UPDATE 12-31-19: CURRENT RECORDS ARE IN BOLD*
> 2x2: 0.43/1.21 *0.49/1.21*
> ...


As the WCA's 2020 regulations are officially in effect, might as well see how we did. I haven't edited these since March 14, 2018 aka Pi Day.

2x2: *Single: *Kinda surprised that the single didn't drop since 2016 *Average: *RIGHT ON THE DOT!
3x3: *Single: *Shocked at the 3.47 single. Congrats to Yusheng. *Average:* Close, considering that the current WR is 5.53. Only 0.09 Off.
4x4: *Single*: ~Half a second off. Not great, not terrible either. *Average: *0.39 off. I'll take it.
5x5: *Single:* Decently far off. *Average:* Even farther off.
6x6: *Single:* Almost 3 seconds off lol. *Average:* Way off.
7x7: *Single:* Waaaaay off. *Average: *Almost 20 seconds off lol.
Side note: Big cubes really progressed a lot over the past couple years. I am positively surprised at how fast they are getting.
Skewb: *Single:* Pretty far off for being such a fast event. Didn't expect the single to be sub-1. *Average:* Less then 0.1 off (0.07), I'll take it.
Squan: *Single:* Jackey's single really surprised me. I did NOT expect the single to be sub-5 by 2020. *Average*: Similar story.
Pyra: *Single:* Kinda close. *Average:* Again, kinda close. Margin of <.1 on both.
Mega: *Single*: Meh, over a second off. *Average:* Also over a second off.
3x3 OH: *Single:* Kinda thought that it would drop a little more. *Average:* Kinda thought that it would drop a little less.
3x3 WF: *Single and Average*: Feet got a LOT faster in the past couple of years, just like big cubes. I was way off on both of these.
3x3 FMC: *Single:* Pretty far off. *Average:* Little closer, but still pretty far off.
3x3 BLD: *Single:* Was I close? Kinda sorta not really. *Average:* Over 3 seconds off.
4x4 BLD: *Single: *This event improved tremendously. I was clearly way off on my predictions. *Average:* Was not counted when I wrote these predictions.
5x5 BLD: *Single:* Over a minute off on the single lmao. *Average:* Was not counted when I wrote these predictions.
3x3 Multi: *Single:* Was way off on the points and number of cubes solved. At least I was kinda close on the time it took?
Clock: *Single:* Actually pretty close! *Average:* Not really close.

Events I was most wrong about: 6 and 7, 4 BLD and 5 BLD, Multi.
Event I was closest to: 2x2 average, also pretty close on 3x3.


----------



## turtwig (Jan 1, 2020)

turtwig said:


> I'll jump on this bandwagon and see how long these take to break...
> 
> 3x3: 3.61/5.23 (Single broken by Yusheng Du on 11/24/18)
> 2x2: 0.39/1.12
> ...



Current record better than prediction: 3x3 Single, 4x4 Single, 4x4 Average, 6x6 Mean, 7x7 Single, 7x7 Mean, 3BLD Mean, Feet Average, Megaminx Average, Sq1 Average, 4BLD Single, 5BLD Single, MBLD Single.

So 13 out of 33 records are better than I expected. It's worth noting that Stanley Chapel's 4BLD and (especially) 5BLD means are both better than my single predictions.

Current record worse than prediction: 3x3 Average, 2x2 Single, 2x2 Average, 5x5 Single, 5x5 Average, 6x6 Single, OH Single, OH Average, FMC Average, Feet Single, Clock Single, Clock Average, Megaminx Single, Pyraminx Single, Pyraminx Average, Skewb Single, Skewb Average, Sq1 Single.

18 out of 33 records are worse than my prediction.

Predictions that were exactly right: FMC Single, 3BLD Single

Obviously FMC Single is the easiest record to predict (it's pretty cool that someone managed to get 16 though). A lot of luck on the 3BLD prediction though. Also worth noting my MBLD prediction was only off by 6 seconds.


Event

Predicted Single

Current Single

Error

Prediction would rank

Predicted Average

Current Average

Error

Prediction would rank

3x3

3.61

3.47

4.03%

2

5.23

5.53

-5.42%

1

2x2

0.39

0.49

-20.41%

1

1.12

1.21

-7.44%

1

4x4

18.63

17.42

6.95%

4

22.84

21.11

8.20%

4

5x5

35.49

36.06

-1.58%

1

39.49

39.65

-0.40%

1

6x6

1:09.91

1:13.82

-5.30%

1

1:20.12

1:17.10

3.92%

2

7x7

1:48.92

1:40.89

7.96%

2

1:58.10

1:50.10

7.27%

2

3BLD

15.50

15.50

0.00%

1

18.67

18.18

2.70%

4

FMC

16

16

0.00%

1

21.67

22.00

-1.50%

1

OH

5.75

6.82

-15.69%

1

8.52

9.42

-9.55%

1

Feet

15.26

15.56

-1.93%

1

22.43

19.90

12.71%

4

Clock

2.98

3.29

-9.42%

1

3.99

4.38

-8.90%

1

Mega

26.12

27.22

-4.04%

1

30.91

30.39

1.71%

2

Pyra

0.81

0.91

-10.99%

1

1.61

1.86

-13.44%

1

Skewb

0.87

0.93

-6.45%

1

1.70

2.03

-16.26%

1

Sq1

4.67

4.95

-5.66%

1

6.99

6.54

6.88%

3

4BLD

1:13.23

1:02.51

17.15%

2

N/A

1:08.76

N/A

N/A

5BLD

3:29.41

2:21.62

47.87%

4

N/A

2:27.63

N/A

N/A

MBLD

59/60 59:52

59/60 59:46

-0.003%

2

N/A

N/A

N/A

N/A

Average Absolute Error

N/A

N/A

9.19%

N/A

N/A

N/A

7.09%

N/A

Average Error

N/A

N/A

0.14%

N/A

N/A

N/A

-1.30%

N/A

BigBLD was probably the most unexpected ( average absolute error for singles drops to ~7% without 5BLD). I doubt anyone else is gonna do calculations like this, but I wonder how accurate my predictions were compared to others. I feel like I got closer on many events than I expected. Regarding the predictions that have not been broken yet, the current UWRs are all better than those predictions (couldn't find 2x2, Pyra, Skewb UWR Singles but I doubt people care very much about those), so I think it is likely that all of my predictions will be broken relatively soon (perhaps in 2020?)

EDIT: It's pretty interesting reading some of the posts that happened around the same time as mine. I think the general trend with these threads is that people are pessimistic. Especially with big cubes and bigBLD basically everyone (including me for 5BLD) was way above what the records actually turned out to be. It's also interesting looking back at posts saying that so-and-so result will never happen when the current record is lower than it.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jan 1, 2020)

turtwig said:


> Current record better than prediction: 3x3 Single, 4x4 Single, 4x4 Average, 6x6 Mean, 7x7 Single, 7x7 Mean, 3BLD Mean, Feet Average, Megaminx Average, Sq1 Average, 4BLD Single, 5BLD Single, MBLD Single.
> 
> So 13 out of 33 records are better than I expected. It's worth noting that Stanley Chapel's 4BLD and (especially) 5BLD means are both better than my single predictions.
> 
> ...


Wow, you put effort into this. How do you calculate your percentage error? And what do Average Absolute Error and Average Error mean?


----------



## turtwig (Jan 1, 2020)

Competition Cuber said:


> Wow, you put effort into this. How do you calculate your percentage error? And what do Average Absolute Error and Average Error mean?



For percentage error, I did (Prediction-WR)/WR (for example, (3.61-3.47)/3.61=0.0403). I think this should be consistent with normal percentage error which is (experimental-theoretical)/(theoretical). Positive error means the current record is lower than my prediction and negative error means it is higher. Absolute error means I take the absolute value of the error (ex. |-2|=2), so it measures the "distance" between my prediction and the WR. I think average absolute error is a better measure of how accurate results are since it measures the average amount my prediction was off by (so on average my predictions were off by 7%-9%). Just taking the average of the percentage errors means that positive and negative values can cancel each other out (which is why they are much smaller).


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 2, 2020)

It's now 2020. I am a little late.


----------



## sigalig (Feb 27, 2021)

DuffyEdge said:


> 2020 Predictions:
> 
> Clock will be replaced by Skewb.. And 8x8 and 6x6 BLD will also join....
> 
> ...



this MBLD WR prediction though!!! literally tied the time but off by just 2 points


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 28, 2021)

sigalig said:


> this MBLD WR prediction though!!! literally tied the time but off by just 2 points


off in the right direction though... 
Don't sell yourself short.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Feb 28, 2021)

Ok let's take this up a notch:

2021(rest of it):
Probably none bc no comps for most of the year.

2022:
2x2: stays
2x2 avg: sub 1(probs in the range of .7-.9)
3x3: 2.9x (people are getting sub 3s at home so we should expect this)
3x3 avg: low 5
4x4: sub 15
4x4 avg: high 18
5x5: 30-32.xx
6x6: stays
6x6 mean: stays
7x7: 1:35-1:40.xx
7x7 mean: low 1:40
Pyra: probably stays
Pyra avg: 1.8x
Mega: 25.xx(not sure)
Mega avg: low 29
Skewb: stays
Skewb avg: 1.8-1.9x(probs even 1.7)
Squan: 4.2-4.5
Squan average- Sub 6
3BLD: sub 15
3BLD mean: sub 17
4BLD: Sub 1
4BLD mean: probably stays
5BLD: sub 2
5BLD mean: 2:05-2:20
MBLD: >60 points(by Graham Siggins ofc)
FMC:stays
FMC mean: stays

2025(singles except for 3x3):
Max Park will get a sub 5 average on 3x3 and will be dominating other nxn events
5x5 goes sub 30
Mega goes sub 25
2x2 wr from 2022 is unbroken.
Skewb and pyra will have 0.7x singles.
BLD goes sub 10
4BLD goes sub 50
5BLD goes sub 1:50
MBLD goes past 65(probably 70)
Squan goes sub 4(possibly even sub 3)
someone will get a lucky 15 on FMC
FTO, if added will be sub 12(if QiYi comes up with a good one)


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 28, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Ok let's take this up a notch:
> 
> 2021(rest of it):
> Probably none bc no comps for most of the year.
> ...


pretty ambitious for 2 years from now. Also australia isn't that messed up RN


----------



## scrubizilla (Feb 28, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Ok let's take this up a notch:
> 
> 2021(rest of it):
> Probably none bc no comps for most of the year.
> ...


Dude i think with enough comp attendence max could probably get a sub 5 avg, but then again with covid and all...
the reason i think this is that max has many sub 5 ao5s at home and even tough he often uses the rubiks connected which could be corrupt i still think he is capable of a sub 5 stackmat avg with enough trys,


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 28, 2021)

World Record Predictions for Year 2025


What do you think that the WCA world records will be in the year 2025? This is basically the same thing as the 2020 thread, just 5 years ahead.




www.speedsolving.com













World Record Predictions for the year 2030


10 years and one day ago, the thread World Record predictions in the year 2020? was posted, which has since become one of the most viewed threads on Speedsolving, and produced some hilariously slow predictions. So let's make some more! Here's a copy paste for singles/averages in all events...




www.speedsolving.com


----------



## scrubizilla (Feb 28, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> World Record Predictions for Year 2025
> 
> 
> What do you think that the WCA world records will be in the year 2025? This is basically the same thing as the 2020 thread, just 5 years ahead.
> ...


thanks Ben!


----------



## qwr (Feb 28, 2021)

did anyone compile the list of predictions and see who was closest?


----------



## scrubizilla (Feb 28, 2021)

qwr said:


> did anyone compile the list of predictions and see who was closest?


nah i didn't but it was pretty ridiculous one person guessed a high 6 single and 8 avg and now theres around 900 people with 8 avgs lol!


----------



## ProStar (Mar 1, 2021)

qwr said:


> did anyone compile the list of predictions and see who was closest?



I *might* work on something like that if I'm bored one day and want to mindlessly input data into an SQL program


----------



## qwr (Mar 1, 2021)

ProStar said:


> I *might* work on something like that if I'm bored one day and want to mindlessly input data into an SQL program


there's not as many predictions as you'd think because some people only predicted for 1 year or 5 years.
a spreadsheet still might be faster
if you do then I can help


----------



## Cubing Forever (Mar 1, 2021)

4Chan said:


> I want to express my firm opinion that the ZB method will transform cubing.
> In 2020 many people will have switched to ZB, and start to have consistent sub 9 averages.


(Ik that I'm replying to a post from 2009-10)
People get sub 6 avgs with just OLL-PLL and nothing else lol.
If in their opinion, 100 people is "many", then congrats to them bc they're correct.
ZB has transformed cubing, but probs not so much.


----------



## DynaXT (Jun 8, 2022)

Crazycubemom said:


> My grandchild gonna make a WR  at WC 2021 !



Screw bad predictions, this is the reply that aged the worst.


----------

